# Post your best portraits(street, studio, candid etc...).



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 30, 2012)

One to get it started.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 30, 2012)

I really like that pic. Here's an old one from Myanmar........


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> One to get it started.



Very good!


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> One to get it started.



And here is another.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

JPAZ said:


> I really like that pic. Here's an old one from Myanmar........



Great


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the B&W. Nobody else posting? Here's another old one pre-5d from Mandalay


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 31, 2012)

These are all existing light. Have not yet had a chance to get out with the 5d much, yet. This is from Bhutan.


----------



## Pete.A (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll throw one in. My daughter......


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 31, 2012)

A homeless(I think) man from Riga. I asked if I could take his picture, he looked and stared and didn't say anything. I lifted the camera in a taking a picture gesture, he looked and stared and didn't say anything. I took the picture, he looked and stared and didn't say anything. Was kinda intimidating but worth it!


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Dec 31, 2012)

My favorite shot from a recent shoot.


----------



## petrosv (Dec 31, 2012)

one recent from table tennis veterans like me, testing my new 5dIII in 8000iso with 70-200 4is s400 f4 servo.


----------



## tome223 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great pictures everyone! Great contrast in the salt and pepper in the hair. 

Here are my 2 favorites, both taken of my daughter in 2011 with a t2i. My wife and I debate which one is our favorite so neutral opinions would be appreciated! As a proud father (and amateur photographer) I like the bow one because of the "serious" look and bokeh. I have a 20"x30" canvas print of this and the resolution turned out great. Can't believe a $90 lens gave that bokeh.

Particulars of the bow picture:
Canon 50mm - f1.8 lens. 1/125th @ F2.5. ISO200. No flash.
pillow and blanket under her

Particulars of the Baptism photo:
Canon 18-55 - f3.5-f5.6 lens. 1/80th @ f5. I believe ISO400. Not sure if popup flash was used.
Mom off to the side making faces and standing by to grab her if she tipped over!


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 31, 2012)

The look in his eyes are perfect ~


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 31, 2012)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> My favorite shot from a recent shoot.



Great shot! I love the light and especially those blue eyes.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Dec 31, 2012)

This is my favorite one i've done so far among all my photos..


----------



## Badger (Dec 31, 2012)

This was taken outside of Chichen Itza, Mexico in 2004 with the original Canon Digital Rebel and before I realized I should be shooting RAW


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Dec 31, 2012)

A candid from a party we had last week. Not my best, but a fun photo


----------



## Badger (Dec 31, 2012)

One more from the original Digital Rebel in 2004  Wish I knew about RAW back then. This one was taken in a fishing village in St. Lucia.


----------



## DCM1024 (Dec 31, 2012)

From a boudoir shoot this year. Cropped to protect her privacy but otherwise unretouched.


----------



## Slashp (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all,

here are a few from my kids:

ISO: 250, 1/250 sec, 85mm f2





ISO: 320, 1/125 sec, 85mm f2





ISO: 400, 1/200 sec, 85mm f1.8





John


----------



## matt2491 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## matt2491 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## matt2491 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Slashp (Dec 31, 2012)

matt2491 said:


>



I love this one


----------



## jaredvs (Dec 31, 2012)

*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaredvs/6799150683/#*


----------



## Zett (Dec 31, 2012)

My daughter on the third day after birth.


----------



## knkedlaya (Dec 31, 2012)

7D, 100mm f2.8 L, ISO 400, 1/500


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 31, 2012)

From Bhaktapur, Nepal. Another from my pre-5d days. f7.1, iso100, 65mm. Makes me realize two things.....1) Some good stuff over the years and 2) Gotta get going with my new gear!


----------



## distant.star (Dec 31, 2012)

.
Not the best of the year, but one of the most unique:


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 31, 2012)

Portraiture isn't something I do very much, but here are a couple of my favourites. I have a couple candid shots of a friend too that I like too, but she doesn't like her seeing photos of herself, so I will respect her privacy.




Hattie on Bogie by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Hattie Closeup by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## e-d0uble (Dec 31, 2012)

Perhaps this one's not outstanding like several of the posts here, but I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that this one was taken at ISO 12800.

That's my younger brother, by the way.


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 31, 2012)

well, not sure if these are my best but I certainly like them.. hope you'll too 
still working on a lot that I shot lately...


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 31, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> This is my favorite one i've done so far among all my photos..



Excellent!


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 31, 2012)

matt2491 said:


>




Like this and the girl with the freckles the most.


----------



## jrda2 (Dec 31, 2012)

...not the best technically, but this image of my little girl is a favorite.


----------



## infared (Jan 1, 2013)

8)


----------



## minim2 (Jan 1, 2013)

difficult to find the best one... but some of recent favorites..


----------



## distant.star (Jan 1, 2013)

.
I wondered if the gimp would show up!! Great picture, Bob!!






infared said:


> 8)


----------



## pengyifei (Jan 1, 2013)

Not a portrait of a human but I thought I post this little girl ;-)


----------



## Jakontil (Jan 1, 2013)

i love portraits, one of the reasons why i do photography...


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 1, 2013)

Jakontil said:


> i love portraits, one of the reasons why i do photography...



Great shots, and the second one is incredible! Not only a beautiful crafted shot of a beautiful girl, but I love what you have done to the overall composition and feel.


----------



## agierke (Jan 1, 2013)

love your look Jackontil. do you have a website where we could see more?

couple of mine that i enjoy:


----------



## gary (Jan 1, 2013)

The square in le Jiang China


----------



## beaglecrazy (Jan 1, 2013)

Pet portrait in natural light and then my first portrait taken with a flash.


----------



## U-Type (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's my submission

Taken in Shanghai

7D + Canon 100mm Macro 2.8

My website: http://utypedesign.com/
My tumblr: http://utype.tumblr.com/


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 1, 2013)

U-Type said:


> Here's my submission
> 
> Taken in Shanghai
> 
> ...



Fantastic!


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Jan 1, 2013)

Some of mine that I like


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 2, 2013)

Nunya D. Bidness by David KM, on Flickr



30/52 Weeks of Sailor - Baby blue... by David KM, on Flickr



This Cruel Sun... by David KM, on Flickr



Summertime and the livin's easy... by 


If Looks Could Kill... by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## Jakontil (Jan 2, 2013)

agierke said:


> love your look Jackontil. do you have a website where we could see more?
> 
> couple of mine that i enjoy:



hi mate

i always love the surealism looks.. i love that 1st photo most... 

how many lights did u use it?

oh for my other works you might want to have a look at http://www.facebook.com/Cordeliarts


----------



## agierke (Jan 2, 2013)

the first shot i used a an AB Ringlight. i was actually demonstrating it to my class and one of my former students was walking by. i quickly asked him to stand in for a shot and he provided the dramatic pose. gotta love art school students!

i really like your post production. reminds me a bit of David Hill. very photo illustrative.


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/22095359
http://500px.com/photo/22095363


----------



## Schultzie (Jan 2, 2013)

Making a sale by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 2, 2013)

finished this series last night...


----------



## cracklens (Jan 3, 2013)

me first ever posting here.....


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Jan 5, 2013)

my wife


----------



## rhysb123 (Jan 5, 2013)

Marseilles.


----------



## nWmR12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Untitled by NoahWmR12, on Flickr



An Elder (22/52) by NoahWmR12, on Flickr


----------



## docsmith (Jan 5, 2013)

Inspiring photos everyone....


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Jan 8, 2013)

Recent ones...
Anyone cares to comment if they prefer darker or natural version of the photo where my daughter was trying to help with manual flash setup?


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Jan 8, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/22541295


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

More of mine and some from a friend.


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

More...


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 15, 2013)

First time uploading shots. A few of mine. Any thoughts?


----------



## sturdiva (Jan 15, 2013)

Pete by Eric Sturdivant, on Flickr


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 15, 2013)

My first photoshoot using the 5D mark III and I just love it!


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 16, 2013)

First upload


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jan 16, 2013)

One I like....


----------



## Photoinfinie (Jan 21, 2013)

Best are always accident, on this one the background flash did not trigger it gave the photo a very nice tone


----------



## bseitz234 (Jan 21, 2013)

babiesphotos.ca said:


> Recent ones...
> Anyone cares to comment if they prefer darker or natural version of the photo where my daughter was trying to help with manual flash setup?



Hi,

Personally, I am drawn to the first (darker) version. For me, the darker background is less distracting, and makes your daughter and the flash a bit more prominent, while still casting the flash as another of many childhood toys (someone is off on the right foot to be a great photographer someday!)


----------



## makuroske (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a recent one for me. This was taken at a temple (or shine) in Ueno Park, Tokyo. 
5D II + 85mm 1.2L


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2013)

A few favorites of mine ...
First and second contrasted one another : the old with the young and vice versa.
The third was a very sweet family!


----------



## dlheidemann (Jan 30, 2013)

A good friend of mine is redesigning his recording studio and has a new website to match. This photo is for the About section. Shot on a 60D with 40mm f/2.8 pancake lens.


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Jan 30, 2013)

Michelle Phan, Photographer Emil Lundström by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## Stig (Feb 8, 2013)

candid one on a rainy day,
Canon 350D, nifty fifty


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 8, 2013)

Really Nice...love it!


----------



## Ewinter (Feb 8, 2013)

A couple of my faves. I've got tonnes more but they don't stand up to some of the other work in this thread, so yeah...


----------



## Stig (Feb 9, 2013)

two candid ones from my friends wedding that I like (though might not be because of some technical aspects : )
(350D and probably nifty fifty)


----------



## orioncroft (Feb 10, 2013)

*Fun on a frozen lake!*

Playing around with my 70-200 2.8L


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 11, 2013)

Emmalia VI von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Fritzi I von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Emmalia II von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Linda II von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------



## Sphyn0x (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the second one!
Perfect light for me!


----------



## jedramos (Feb 11, 2013)

just a few photos I've taken in the past couple of months...


----------



## sturdiva (Feb 13, 2013)

Alex by Eric Sturdivant, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2013)

7D + EF70-200 f4


----------



## Sizu24 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post. Here are a few pictures I did for a portrait/lighting assignment for class using continuous light. We weren't allowed to use flash. This is the first studio shoot I've done so far.


----------



## pedro (Feb 22, 2013)

some of my favourites...



IMG_4503bBWMASTERsmall by Peter Hauri, on Flickr




9 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr




IMG_4107bBWDEF by Peter Hauri, on Flickr




IMG_1339aDEFKontur by Peter Hauri, on Flickr




Chill Out Pilots by Peter Hauri, on Flickr




Down by the Ocean by Peter Hauri, on Flickr




Breakdance by Peter Hauri, on Flickr




@ w o r k II b/w by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## trygved (Feb 22, 2013)

There are some incredible photographers on this forum.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 24, 2013)

A wet and certainly cold winter portrait from yesterday.




Linda VIII von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------



## LostArk (Feb 24, 2013)

Ashavari by Nοah Fence, on Flickr


----------



## Hill Benson (Feb 24, 2013)

Some great photos in this thread. Keep up the great work everyone!




MS Shoot #2 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




W#5460 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




W#5948 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Naoto Suenaga - Team Orange by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 26, 2013)

A new winter series from me, 5D3, 100L.




Linda X von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Linda IX von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Free at last von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Linda VIII von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 26, 2013)

200 f/2 IS 1Dx ISO 100 1/100 Shutter.


----------



## MiceBass (Feb 26, 2013)

My nephew, on the old 400D


----------



## tolusina (Feb 26, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> Summertime and the livin's easy... by David KM, on Flickr



Hey!
I know this place......  
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=95060&hl=en&ll=36.952824,-122.029685&spn=0.003781,0.006019&sll=45.00109,-86.270553&sspn=11.605294,19.753418&hnear=Santa+Cruz,+California+95060&t=m&z=17


----------



## brwphotoinc (Feb 26, 2013)

4 Canon 600ex-rts 









www.brwphotoinc.com


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 27, 2013)

brwphotoinc said:


> 4 Canon 600ex-rts
> www.brwphotoinc.com



Stunning! Great work.


----------



## Menace (Feb 27, 2013)

brwphotoinc said:


> 4 Canon 600ex-rts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done - nicely handled


----------



## Stig (Feb 27, 2013)

brwphotoinc said:


> 4 Canon 600ex-rts
> www.brwphotoinc.com



wow, very interesting... and should you feel like sharing some details, I (and maybe others) would be interested  
(I mean basic camera settings, layout of the 4 600ex... just a quick napkin drawing would be great  )

btw, I looked on your web and blog, didn't find it there, but while I'm bothering you... the Shanty Creek 2011 winter snowboarder, speedlites were involved as well, right... ? 
Thank you


----------



## kasperj (Feb 27, 2013)

A lot of great shots in this thread!

Here is a street portrait I took recently of a homeless person who was selling news papers (a paper that specializes on poverty issues and the challenges of homeless people in general) and feeding pigeons in the centre of Copenhagen. When one of the pigeons flew up in his palm I was reminded of a saying we have in Danish, which when translated in to English goes like _One bird in the hand is better than two on the roof top_, and was immediately grabbed by the moment and the message the picture conveys


----------



## kasperj (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is one more of another homeless person taken during the same outing (actually this was taken moments later than the other). The bond between human and animal came to be the theme of the day


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kasper-

Love the composition in the first one especially. The B+W treatment on both is really nice, and I'm happy to start my day with that theme! Very moving pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ncsa (Feb 27, 2013)

Reya by ncsabkk, on Flickr


----------



## Macpiraz (Feb 27, 2013)

Canon 400D ; sigma 24-70f2.8 ; canon 430 exii

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Andrea-Pirazzini-Photography/174225717860
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreapirazzini/
about.me/andrea.pirazzini


----------



## brwphotoinc (Feb 27, 2013)

Stig said:


> brwphotoinc said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Canon 600ex-rts
> ...



Ya… I am not a "how to" photographer. It's a style I have worked on for years.  Practice, shoot, edit, try again. School of hard knocks. It's good for you!!! Go out and shoot. 

Shanty Creek was a profoto bat pack, 2 profoto d1 1000ws heads and 2 beauty dishes. The camera was a Hassy 3DII. My theory is, your selling your client short if you are not willing to use all of your tricks in your bag. "Why do you use all the lights". reply. "Well, I'm want the best for you, the client." THANK GOODNESS for the 600EX-RTs, the 4 of them and the three Quantum Turbo 3 packs all fit in a messenger bag. Instead of a flight case, Also about 70lbs lighter.  My chiropractor hates the 600ex-rts, her business has dropped dramatically from my studio and employeesUnfortunately, I do not blog well. A bit overwhelmed schedule wise. City to city, airport to airport.


----------



## brwphotoinc (Feb 27, 2013)

Menace said:


> brwphotoinc said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Canon 600ex-rts
> ...






Thanks so much! Happy shooting!


----------



## brwphotoinc (Feb 27, 2013)

Great story here. Great shot!!! 



tolusina said:


> ChilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > Summertime and the livin's easy... by David KM, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Stig (Feb 27, 2013)

brwphotoinc said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > brwphotoinc said:
> ...



 ok, thanks,
and I hope speedlites are not going to be banned for hurting businesses (instead of hurting backs)


----------



## brwphotoinc (Feb 27, 2013)

Stig said:


> brwphotoinc said:
> 
> 
> > Stig said:
> ...



The bat pack is sold. No need for large studio strobes and large clunky 40lbs battery packs x2 on location in my world anymore. That is where the 600ex-rts *rock*! Same look, you can overpower the sun, and not break your back doing it.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 27, 2013)

HomecomingP1x-12 by PVC 2012, on Flickr




HomecomingP1x-18 by PVC 2012, on Flickr




WP5D1256 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## TimDuv (Feb 27, 2013)

The first and last pictures were shot in Indonesia (with a 60D) and the middle one I took in Vietnam a couple of years ago with my ancient 300D, really loved that camera sadly it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## eddiemrg (Feb 27, 2013)

There she is!


----------



## Roger Jones (Feb 27, 2013)

Skip


----------



## Canada (Feb 27, 2013)

BOUNTY HUNTER by P Squared Pics, on Flickr




THE SURVIVOR by P Squared Pics, on Flickr


----------



## Kiboko (Feb 27, 2013)

Mystery model


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kiboko said:


> Mystery model


 I like!!!


----------



## Ewinter (Feb 27, 2013)

JB of Swedish riff lords Grand Magus top
and Guy Miller of UK metal band Primitai


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 27, 2013)

Snapped this during a wine walk.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 27, 2013)

brwphotoinc said:


> Great story here. Great shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, this is just west of the Lighthouse in SC.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure these are the best ones, but I still like them  Canon 5d Mark ii + 135 f2L


----------



## yokaew (Feb 28, 2013)

Shot for Dodo Bird poster


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 28, 2013)

yokaew said:


> Shot for Dodo Bird poster



I really like this one!


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is a couple I took a couple of days ago. Critique is welcome. It was shot with 5D II and 135L @F2.0


----------



## Deva (Feb 28, 2013)

This falls into the candid category - also the "spot the ball" category. For those interested, 5D3, 70-300mm @300mm, f5.6, 1/500.


----------



## RGF (Mar 10, 2013)

Comments welcome.


----------



## RGF (Mar 10, 2013)

and another - again comments welcome


----------



## Stig (Mar 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> and another - again comments welcome



IMO mainly the second one is awesome  
great job


----------



## Schultzie (Mar 10, 2013)

Rachel by SauceyJack, on Flickr




WSCF Portrait Jam - Rachel II by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## Toronto (Mar 18, 2013)

Adding one to the list, we messed up the makeup a bit but I'm not overly skilled at shopping out makeup spills so we left it alone.


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 19, 2013)

Snowcave on Mt Hood


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 25, 2013)

All done with 5D3 and 50L.




Black Swan von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia IV von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia III von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia II von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Claudia I von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 26, 2013)

Ray

Canon 5D3 with 50mm f1.4 plus a couple of 580 flash units (master - slave setup).


----------



## kuffer (Apr 2, 2013)

self-portrait


----------



## Durand_C (Apr 2, 2013)

First post! Hello everyone. I have been lurking for a bit now, and wanted to let this be my opening salvo.

Enjoy.

All shot with 5D2 and hot lights. 2 ARRI 650 fresnels, and a scrim kit.


----------



## Area256 (Apr 6, 2013)

Game of Thrones style portrait. Shot on a 6D with the 100mm f/2.8L macro lens. Colour created with gels.




Game of Thrones - Self Portrait by Area256, on Flickr


----------



## ChilledXpress (Apr 6, 2013)

A new one from Friday...




Epic photographer shot Ver.2 by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 6, 2013)

April 2, 2013


----------



## gary samples (Apr 6, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> April 2, 2013


wonderful work really hard to shoot black & white together it starts to get tricky


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 6, 2013)

gary samples said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > April 2, 2013
> ...



Thank you. Angelicia was very pleased and has already started planning what she wants to do next time


----------



## Crapking (Apr 10, 2013)

Candid portraits are my favorite....



XNSA2422 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## orioncroft (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are three photos from my first few portrait shoots. Edited and retouched in Lightroom!
constructive criticism is always greatly appreciated


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Crapking (Apr 23, 2013)

While I prefer candids, sometimes you gotta pay the bills...




JRPX0210 by PVC 2012, on Flickr




JRPX0243 by PVC 2012, on Flickr




JRPX0271 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 23, 2013)

sharon



Spring time is here with sharon by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## rongage (Apr 25, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Alejandra Hair by Marked Improvement Photo



Sorry, but way too much retouching for my tastes. It looks like all the texture of her skin is just simply gone. She doesn't even look human to me in this shot. The color seems a bit off to me as well.


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 25, 2013)

There's plenty of texture in the skin in the original. This is how pro dodging and burning looks. No different to any Loreal advert or similar. The colour was intentional.


I don't recall asking for critiques, but since we are giving them out...











Is she marrying the Phantom Of The Opera?








Really not sure what to say here except that you do know that the eyes should be in focus, right? Then there's the hair, the make-up, the skin...




The basic morals of this story are:

A: Don't criticise when you're no better.

B: Simple forum etiquette dictates that critiques must be solicited, not just dished out. Or you may find yourself on the receiving end...


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 25, 2013)

Not very nice, is it?


----------



## arcanej (Apr 25, 2013)

Elle by Evan's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## PilotJoe (May 3, 2013)

Any critique is appreciated. Always trying to learn from others.


----------



## polarhannes (May 15, 2013)

PilotJoe said:


> Any critique is appreciated. Always trying to learn from others.



I think it is a nice portrait! Her elbow looks a bit sharper than the eyes - maybe your camera/lens setup needs some AFMA? I could be wrong tough.
It also looks like it is a bit blurry due to camera shake, maybe use a faster shutter speed?
Despite of that I really like the picture - nice composition and the aperture used seems just right!


----------



## LostArk (May 15, 2013)

Kailey by Nοah Fence, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (May 15, 2013)

LostArk - nicely done. Makes you wonder what she's thinking.


----------



## DJD (May 15, 2013)

Waiting for instructions. 

Camera: Canon EOS 7D
Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture: f/4.5
Focal Length: 28 mm
ISO Speed: 100


----------



## spmusik (May 15, 2013)

This is my first post here.. been lurking for a while, have learned much. Looking to do more portraits, but for now, my best portrait/candid.


----------



## sturdiva (May 15, 2013)

New York state of mind by Eric Sturdivant, on Flickr


----------



## spmusik (May 15, 2013)

Canada said:


> BOUNTY HUNTER by P Squared Pics, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sick!


----------



## gjoyce3 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks to all for all I have learned here


----------



## javidog (May 16, 2013)

Some very nice portraits all around in this post. I am just getting started in portrait work and I have set up a simple Tumblr blog. Any feedback is very welcome. http://portraitsbyjavi.tumblr.com/

I am looking to break away a bit from the typical vertical portrait all the time and include more of the location along with the subject. Currently shooting only outdoors with available light, a 5D MKII 24-700, 85mm and the occasional shot with the pancake 40mm. Sorry if I have broken any rules by posting my tumblr. I am a newbie at posting here also but I feel like I have learned a lot from all of you.


----------



## rpt (May 16, 2013)

DJD said:


> Waiting for instructions.
> 
> Camera: Canon EOS 7D
> Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
> ...


Lovely picture!


----------



## Quasimodo (May 16, 2013)

javidog said:


> Some very nice portraits all around in this post. I am just getting started in portrait work and I have set up a simple Tumblr blog. Any feedback is very welcome. http://portraitsbyjavi.tumblr.com/
> 
> I am looking to break away a bit from the typical vertical portrait all the time and include more of the location along with the subject. Currently shooting only outdoors with available light, a 5D MKII 24-700, 85mm and the occasional shot with the pancake 40mm. Sorry if I have broken any rules by posting my tumblr. I am a newbie at posting here also but I feel like I have learned a lot from all of you.



I like the shots  On a couple of the shots of kids you have a birds POV, and to me that is not optimal, since imho it signalize their child status, as opposed to their individuality. 

Best, 

G


----------



## GuyF (May 16, 2013)

javidog said:


> Some very nice portraits all around in this post. I am just getting started in portrait work and I have set up a simple Tumblr blog. Any feedback is very welcome. http://portraitsbyjavi.tumblr.com/
> 
> I am looking to break away a bit from the typical vertical portrait all the time and include more of the location along with the subject. Currently shooting only outdoors with available light, a 5D MKII 24-700, 85mm and the occasional shot with the pancake 40mm. Sorry if I have broken any rules by posting my tumblr. I am a newbie at posting here also but I feel like I have learned a lot from all of you.



Just a couple of minor criticisms:

The pic of Lukas (kid in front of brick wall) could have been framed better so the piece of earth in the lower left corner isn't seen. The lines of brick converging off behind Lukas looks pretty neat but the earth in the corner distracts the eye.

The shot of Avtandil would maybe be better if either the metal structure on the right of shot wasn't there or, better yet, Avtandil was interacting with it - maybe leaning his body against it or just having his hand on it.

Hope that gives you some inspiration.

Best wishes.


----------



## niteclicks (May 16, 2013)

Not the best but still one to celebrate. The Graduate


----------



## niteclicks (May 16, 2013)

And The Boss


----------



## javidog (May 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for the feedback Quasimodo and GuyF! It is greatly appreciated. I am just getting started so I am trying different things and see what I like and don't like. 
All the best!


----------



## ilang (May 20, 2013)

Hi 
First time taking portraits in a studio environment working with lights etc... 
Let me know what you think criticisms welcome. used Canon 6D and 24 -105L ,
Two of my best shots so far....


----------



## stewy (May 21, 2013)

Here's mine.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/awe-inspiring/


----------



## swiftrandomness94 (May 21, 2013)

First time posting here on this forum, I'm new... hope this works as I've never sent an image this way before!


----------



## eml58 (May 21, 2013)

5DMKIII 85f/1.2 L II, Shot @ f/4.5 & 1/200th ISO320


----------



## Quasimodo (May 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> 5DMKIII 85f/1.2 L II, Shot @ f/4.5 & 1/200th ISO320



Brilliant! Love the mood in the picture


----------



## Ewinter (Jun 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> 5DMKIII 85f/1.2 L II, Shot @ f/4.5 & 1/200th ISO320


This is beautiful, thank you for posting it


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Oct 20, 2013)

Camilla Majewska, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr




Camilla Majewska, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 20, 2013)

Something a little out of the norm....



WNM-0317.jpg by Elliot Winter, on Flickr


----------



## petach (Nov 1, 2013)

Edinburgh 6D with 70-300L at 300mm




Edinburgh Candid by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

New York, 6D +17-40L




Chinatown - Street by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


New York 6D +17-40L




Luxo Barge 8th Avenue NYC by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

The Coffee Thief - New York




The Coffee Thief by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for this post, Sir.
Here are my Portrait Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## JonB8305 (Nov 3, 2013)

Biscuit


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 9, 2013)

Louis Mendes, taken outside B&H in NYC

1Dx, 1/15th @ F5, ISO400, 35mm on a 16-35mm F2.8L processed in LR4 and Silver Efex


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> Louis Mendes, taken outside B&H in NYC
> 
> 1/15th @ F5, ISO400, 35mm on a 16-35mm F2.8L processed in LR4 and Silver Efex




Great portrait. Very nice B&W.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 9, 2013)

Click said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Louis Mendes, taken outside B&H in NYC
> ...



Many thanks.


----------



## Cinto (Nov 9, 2013)

Any critiques welcome. Cheers


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 10, 2013)

Cinto said:


> Any critiques welcome. Cheers



picture 4 is great


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 10, 2013)

Portraits from California... by David.K.M, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2013)

That's a good portrait. I like the expression. Well done chilledXpress.


----------



## Emil (Nov 10, 2013)

Elise by Emil Øisang, on Flickr


----------



## tbirdtriple (Nov 10, 2013)

My wife Patricia in a Northampton cornfield, canon 5d mk111, 24-105 f4L. A Hasselblad pro user for 35 years along with the occasional Canon 35mm, finally converted fully to digital when the amazing 5D mk11 came out and now have the even better mk111.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2013)

tbirdtriple said:


> My wife Patricia in a Northampton cornfield, canon 5d mk111, 24-105 f4L. A Hasselblad pro user for 35 years along with the occasional Canon 35mm, finally converted fully to digital when the amazing 5D mk11 came out and now have the even better mk111.



Nice shot tbirdtriple 

...And Welcome to cr


----------



## PKinDenmark (Nov 10, 2013)

A double portrait of two of my friends. Age 5 and 70'ish.
Meant to illustrate the life-time-span - and the thoughts that go with it. 

Both photos were made in same natural lighting, same time of day (though different days), same position of person and window. 
Quite some work - both taking the photos and afterwards in Post. 
Worth it - for me at least.


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Friends on a night out


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Bar Staff


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Great Niece





That 80's Stare


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Steve Strange on Stage





Signing autographs


----------



## petach (Nov 10, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Portraits from California... by David.K.M, on Flickr



great expression captured, and lovely fine details too. Compelling eyes!


----------



## pedroesteban (Nov 11, 2013)

Grandma Luisa and the menhir in La Coruña, Spain:






Shot with a Rebel XT + EF-S 18-55 II.


----------



## kasperj (Nov 11, 2013)

First attempt at studio lighting with a newly aquired pair of Elinchrom BRX 500's w/ softbox and a 600EX-RT for rim light. Credits to the GF for doing such a fine posing job 

Shot with a 1DX and 24-70 Mrk II


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 13, 2013)

Some from a studio shoot last night.





Heather Louise by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Cherri by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Roxy by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## petach (Nov 13, 2013)

selfie.
Single flash (430EX11 on 6D with remote trigger. P/P'd in LR5




Self Portrait - Sleep Evades Me! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Hill Benson (Nov 14, 2013)

Various lenses on a 5DmkIII




Bruffy aka Mad Mick by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Christian #3 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Christian #2 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Christian by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## hammar (Nov 20, 2013)

Original source: http://blog.erikhammar.se/


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Nov 20, 2013)

Male: 











Female:











Everything shot with the 100mm f/2.0 on the 5D Mark II

Feedback appreciated


----------



## Solar B (Nov 20, 2013)

My first engagement shoot. 5DII & 70-200 f4L IS & 2 Flashes


----------



## Solar B (Nov 20, 2013)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Feedback appreciated


Someday I hope my pics look as good as yours!


----------



## arize84 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sigma 35mm 1.4




Canon 28 1.8




Tamron 28-75




Takumar 50 1.4


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## serendipidy (Nov 21, 2013)

gbchriste said:


>



Nice shots all...I like #2 the best. Well done.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 21, 2013)

Solar B said:


> My first engagement shoot. 5DII & 70-200 f4L IS & 2 Flashes



I think with 1 flash it would have looked better. and clean up her shoes in pp


----------



## sushyam (Nov 21, 2013)

Sit and draw event during durga puja, a major festival of Eastern India
Sutapa, my wife, on the last day of durga puja.


----------



## toodamnice (Nov 21, 2013)

Eva Grace. 

6D 50mm 1/200 f2.8 iso 800







Eva Grace.

6D 50mm 1/200 f3.5 iso 1600


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's one from Xian China....





and Nepal......





and finally China again Beijing this time.....


----------



## climber (Jan 15, 2014)

It's A Hard Life


----------



## petach (Jan 27, 2014)

well known character in Brick Lane area of East London. 6D 70/300L combo




Honorary GNPC Member 2 (Snapseed HDR) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## weko (Jan 27, 2014)

Shot these at the Texas Photo Festival











http://www.flickr.com/photos/wekophotography/sets/72157640132169744/


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a few of mine:




I can drive! by yorgasor, on Flickr




Wheel of a time by yorgasor, on Flickr




_MG_5319 by yorgasor, on Flickr




Angel by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Feb 25, 2014)

CameronCrazies by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## pachanga1 (Feb 26, 2014)

woof!


----------



## petach (Mar 6, 2014)

Napier NewZealand, taken during its Art Deco Celebration weekend. She was just lovely, great smile and attitude.


----------



## pachanga1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Griffit Observatory in Los Angeles


----------



## pachanga1 (Mar 6, 2014)

My dog


----------



## Menace (Mar 6, 2014)

6D


----------



## Ferris (Mar 6, 2014)

A Red Squirrel


----------



## Menace (Mar 7, 2014)

85 f1.2 II

Straight out of camera Jpeg


----------



## gary samples (Mar 10, 2014)

1Dx
24/70 2.8 @ 7.1 
great grandson came over to visit so I had to get the camera out for a few fast ones


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 10, 2014)

From Khiva, Uzbekistan....


----------



## gary samples (Mar 11, 2014)

1Dx
24/70 2.8 II @ 8.0 1/200 ISO 100

using a white background powered down to gray


----------



## striking_reflections (Mar 18, 2014)

picture of my daughter in the house yesterday.


----------



## MarcD (Mar 19, 2014)

Woman selling fruits - Floating market near Bangkok - Thailand

EOS 60D - EF 24-105L


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 24, 2014)

love this one


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 27, 2014)

Three guys in Havana (fresh out of the camera as JPEG) f/ 7.1; 1/40; ISO 320; 24-105 @ 32mm. Fabulous trip!


----------



## Yannick Desmet (Apr 7, 2014)

As models are my thing. I'll post here some examples of my portfolio.
I'm not very experienced in technique and such, but I'm a very motivated person.
I love to shoot girls, but I don't like to retouch them as hell. 
I try to keep my retouch very basic.
Don't work for a magazine, so I don't make them look like fake plastic dolls.
Hope you'll like it!


----------



## petach (Apr 7, 2014)

Clowning around with a 5d a while back. This is a selfie and I combined it with the face of a clown using displacement map in PS. 




Selfie !!!!! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

I also did this using the stars/stripes flag




Displaced Selfie by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Eldar (Apr 21, 2014)

petach said:


> Clowning around with a 5d a while back. This is a selfie and I combined it with the face of a clown using displacement map in PS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really one scary look! Should have been on a Steven King cover.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 21, 2014)

Yannick Desmet said:


> As models are my thing. I'll post here some examples of my portfolio.
> I'm not very experienced in technique and such, but I'm a very motivated person.
> I love to shoot girls, but I don't like to retouch them as hell.
> I try to keep my retouch very basic.
> ...


Very nice! Why retouch something that is close to perfect to begin with??


----------



## Menace (Apr 21, 2014)

BFF


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 21, 2014)

From a walk through Kochin in India.

iso 500 f/9 on 24-105 at 85mm


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


>



Great shot Harry Muff


----------



## chilakamarthi (Apr 22, 2014)

Recent shots in a family function


----------



## petach (Apr 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


frikking stunning!!!!


----------



## BenKing (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's a few of my favorites.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bwking/9687826110/in/photostream/






https://www.flickr.com/photos/bwking/10297972075/in/photostream/


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, chaps!


----------



## DJD (Apr 23, 2014)

One fleeting moment last Christmas.
Model: Canon EOS 7D
ISO: 1600
Exposure: 1/25 sec
Aperture: 4.0
Focal Length: 55mm


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


>


Harry, can you share the exif on this one? Stunning image!


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, Eldar.


There's no special settings here, just 160th at f11, 100 ISO with a 5D3 and 100L 2.8 IS. Lighting was a mixture of Bowens and Elinchrom strobes with a beauty dish. 




The rest was about 5 hours in Photoshop.


----------



## shutterskys (Apr 24, 2014)

playing around with the cousins and an LED torch when the power was out, Not 100% sharp but thought Id share. Asahi 50mm F1.8 on 7D


----------



## Nirmala (Apr 27, 2014)

Im certainly not at the standard of most on here, but I'll add one to join in. I like it simply cause it makes me wonder what he is thinking? Natural light shot on the fly as i was going past. Guess he was on his smoko break, or not?


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 27, 2014)

Nirmala said:


> Guess he was on his smoko break, or not?



Given my proclivity for "street" shots, I like it.


----------



## Nirmala (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks JPAZ


----------



## Menace (Apr 27, 2014)

EF85 @ f1.2 - Jpeg


----------



## tomscott (May 8, 2014)

Bed of bluebells by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Heavyweight67 (May 10, 2014)

A very quick photo of one of my twin daughters, if either of them sit still for more than 30 seconds I'm lucky...


----------



## Menace (May 10, 2014)

Heavyweight67 said:


> A very quick photo of one of my twin daughters, if either of them sit still for more than 30 seconds I'm lucky...



Rather appropriate tee shirt


----------



## lundstrom.emil (May 12, 2014)

Camilla Majewska, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Jun 5, 2014)

Little princess

6D, 85mm, f1.2, ISO100, 1/1000.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry about a double post (just put this in another thread) but I like the way it turned out.

From Madurai, India. 5Diii, 1/800, f/8, iso 1600 using 24-105 at 105. Noise reduction with LR then convert to B&W using PS/NIK Silver Efex.


----------



## notapro (Jun 23, 2014)

Head shot from March 2014.

[Image removed, retouched image by privatebydesign appears later in the thread.]

Not sure how this will look to others.

When using the "save for web" option in Photoshop, the image looks oversaturated when viewing it on the forum page.

I saved the "regular" file (not "saved for web"), and it looks fine on the forum page.

When I click on the link to view it in an image viewer (e.g., IrfanView, Windows Photo Viewer), it looks desaturated and dull.


----------



## stan_tall_man (Jun 23, 2014)

Some of my favs over the last year


----------



## Northstar (Jun 23, 2014)

Yannick Desmet said:


> As models are my thing. I'll post here some examples of my portfolio.
> I'm not very experienced in technique and such, but I'm a very motivated person.
> I love to shoot girls, but I don't like to retouch them as hell.
> I try to keep my retouch very basic.
> ...



Stunning shots Yannick! Love that first one with her hair flying!


----------



## Northstar (Jun 23, 2014)

notapro said:


> Head shot from March 2014.
> 
> Not sure how this will look to others.
> 
> ...



She looks great to me, very nice! Only one small critique, her left eye looks like a black hole...needs to be slightly lighter. IMHO


----------



## Northstar (Jun 23, 2014)

Menace said:


> Little princess
> 
> 6D, 85mm, f1.2, ISO100, 1/1000.



What a cutie!!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

Heres a few.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2014)

Menace said:


> Little princess
> 
> 6D, 85mm, f1.2, ISO100, 1/1000.



Cute little princess.  Well done Menace.


----------



## notapro (Jun 23, 2014)

Northstar said:


> notapro said:
> 
> 
> > Head shot from March 2014.
> ...



You're absolutely right about that eye, Northstar. Non-photographer folks like the shot very much. Anytime someone in photography or art views the shot, they see that black eye. I wish I could go back in time and have her move that lock of hair!

Here is a photo where both eyes are visible.


----------



## notapro (Jun 23, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Heres a few.



I like especially the top photograph. Visually interesting are your model's direct, connected expression and eye contact, as well as the way you incorporate sublty a depth of field element into your composition (with the tack-sharp hair on the right of the frame and the more softy rendered earring on the left).


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

notapro said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a few.
> ...



Thank you notapro and an interesting note is that none of these are models but clients. It's amazing what proper lighting, location, and especially pose can make an normal person look at there very best.

Having someone naturally beautiful to start with (like a model) makes it simpler but the real challenge is making someone who is not of that caliber look great.


----------



## Besisika (Jun 23, 2014)

From Zombie Walk.


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Little princess
> ...



Thanks Northstar - she sure is


----------



## Menace (Jun 23, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Little princess
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 24, 2014)

notapro said:


> I wish I could go back in time and have her move that lock of hair!



Your wish is my command.


----------



## notapro (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a wild thing you managed there, privatebydesign. Thank you!

I might at some point remove the first image so that only your edited one remains.

@Northstar: There were are, thanks to the assistance of pbd. Two eyes!


----------



## Menace (Jun 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> notapro said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could go back in time and have her move that lock of hair!
> ...



Lovely work privatebydesign - well done.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 24, 2014)

nice recovery PBD...very nice.

what's your workflow on something like this?

i shoot sports and it would be nice to improve my "face under the helmet" shadows.

north


----------



## tomscott (Jun 24, 2014)

Hannah, Portrait, Strobist, St Johns in the Vale by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Hannah Summer Portrait, Rape Seed Field, Sunset, Penrith, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 25, 2014)

Northstar said:


> nice recovery PBD...very nice.
> 
> what's your workflow on something like this?
> 
> ...



Hey there Northstar,

It wouldn't work on most images, I stole the good eye and copied and pasted it then did a free transform over to the other side of the face.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 25, 2014)

pbd..i suspected such, but I had to ask because the end result was/is so very good.

thanks
north


----------



## AZ312 (Jun 25, 2014)

long time follower, first time poster, figured id get in on the action



IMG_9688 by arielwphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vena (Jun 25, 2014)

5DII 24-105/4 L - 105mm f/6.7 1/200 ISO160


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > nice recovery PBD...very nice.
> ...


----------



## Saybia (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is my "best" shot. Unfortunately not 100% sharp, but I love it anyways. shot with 6D + EF 100mm 2.8 Macro


----------



## offfocus (Jun 26, 2014)

Just learning photography and how to shoot portrait. This is my "best" shot so far.


----------



## Roger Jones (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Besisika (Jun 27, 2014)

Roger Jones said:


>


Is that Andreja Dragana style? 
Anyway, if the detail is what you want me to see then I see it.
I admire the effort and result.
I don't know if my Mom would like it but it must have its place somewhere.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2014)

offfocus said:


> Just learning photography and how to shoot portrait. This is my "best" shot so far.



It's a good start... And Welcome to CR


----------



## minu62 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sabrina | 1DX | 85/1.2 II | ISO 100 | f6.7 | 1/90 s


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 29, 2014)

minu62 said:


> Sabrina | 1DX | 85/1.2 II | ISO 100 | f6.7 | 1/90 s



Very nice


----------



## MTCWBY (Jul 13, 2014)

After football practice ice cream


----------



## Menace (Jul 13, 2014)

MTCWBY said:


> After football practice ice cream



Lovely light


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 14, 2014)

Menace said:


> MTCWBY said:
> 
> 
> > After football practice ice cream
> ...



ditto
awesome lighting


----------



## notapro (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is a horizonatally oriented photograph shot with the 50mm f/1.2L (1/100, f/8, ISO 200).


----------



## Northstar (Jul 24, 2014)

notapro said:


> Here is a horizonatally oriented photograph shot with the 50mm f/1.2L (1/100, f/8, ISO 200).



I like it...well done!


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2014)

notapro said:


> Here is a horizonatally oriented photograph shot with the 50mm f/1.2L (1/100, f/8, ISO 200).



Very nice. I really like the B&W post processing.


----------



## infared (Jul 25, 2014)

Here is a nice dark one...... :-X

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bowne/14599542954/player/d4ff155348" height="1088" width="821" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2014)

_...This image or video is currently unavailable..._


----------



## infared (Jul 25, 2014)

WOW! That's an INTENSE portrait!...in a good way.


----------



## JPCanonUser (Jul 25, 2014)

Some street candids - all with 6D and 135L @ F2


----------



## notapro (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello, Northstar and Click.

Thank you for your comments on my black and white image 

Not much post work done, just a *wee* bit of clarity, contrast, and pulling down the of the blacks (wanted to get the back wall a little darker).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 25, 2014)

Saybia said:


> Here is my "best" shot. Unfortunately not 100% sharp, but I love it anyways. shot with 6D + EF 100mm 2.8 Macro



Shots of people don't always have to be tack-sharp... especially when trying to capture an emotion or feeling.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 6, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Saybia said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my "best" shot. Unfortunately not 100% sharp, but I love it anyways. shot with 6D + EF 100mm 2.8 Macro
> ...


True,

This is an attempt to create a centrifugal effect towards the black hole in the background. 

5DIII, 24-70/2.8L II @24mmm, 0,8s, f10, ISO100


----------



## Reiep (Oct 6, 2014)

Old man texting by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## Reiep (Oct 8, 2014)

In her glasses by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## dancook (Oct 8, 2014)

One of the more recent ones I was happy with



Louise by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## SwnSng (Oct 8, 2014)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 8, 2014)

A buddy at a house-warming party this past weekend.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 8, 2014)

I know selfies are generally frowned upon but here goes anyway...


----------



## petach (Oct 14, 2014)

Rob The Grey. Street candid with 6d and (unusually) 17-40L. Processed in LR5 and Silver efex



Rob The Grey Version 4 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Nov 1, 2014)

After 40 years I have decided to use artificial lights (!). Today I shot my first series ever, with multiple flashes and soft boxes, using 2 Canon 600EX-RT, mounted in Lastolite soft boxes, remotely controlled by a ST-E3-RT.

The portrait is of my very intellectual mentor, Morten. A great guy, with wisdom beyond most people´s imagination.

1DX, Zeiss Otus 55/1.4 
1/250s, f2.0, ISO100


----------



## Eldar (Nov 1, 2014)

Here´s one more, same model, camera and light setup, but with the Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4

1/250s, f4.0, ISO100


----------



## Focuzed (Nov 1, 2014)

I am new to the site and there are some fantastic shots here. I am also new photography, I plan on getting better as I want to make photography a serious hobby for myself. I captured this one of my wife while a friend took us out sailing in Turkey.


----------



## silvestography (Nov 1, 2014)

Man has it been a while since I've posted!

Anyway, here's a few recent senior portraits I've done:


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

Focuzed said:


> I am new to the site and there are some fantastic shots here. I am also new photography, I plan on getting better as I want to make photography a serious hobby for myself. I captured this one of my wife while a friend took us out sailing in Turkey.



Nice portrait. Welcome to CR


----------



## eml58 (Nov 2, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Here´s one more, same model, camera and light setup, but with the Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4
> 
> 1/250s, f4.0, ISO100



Well, not too much wrong with the Otus 85 then, lovely Images Eldar.

My Otus 85 is sitting in my Apartment, my Son picked it up for me, won't get to play until he meets us in December, Diving in Komodo, not with the Otus though.

This recent holiday I came away with all Zeiss Lenses with the exception of the 200f/2, challenges the Focussing skills that's for sure, especially in low light conditions.


----------



## rpt (Nov 2, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Here´s one more, same model, camera and light setup, but with the Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4
> ...


+1
Lovely image. The lighting is just right.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 2, 2014)

rpt said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


Thanks,

Yes, the Otus 85 is just as good as the Otus 55. I am totally sold! Looking at the full resolution RAW files on my monitor, I wonder what these images would have looked like, if I had the (illusive) 50MP, 14 stop DR camera ...

I have never worked with artificial light before, beyond the occasional straight forward flash use. I must admit that it was fun and something I will be doing more of in the future.

Here´s one more, shot with the Otus 55. The Idea of this series was to capture his intellectual character, seasoned face and sharp eyes, and the immense respect I have for him.


----------



## rshachar (Nov 2, 2014)

Untitled by 202, on Flickr


----------



## user148 (Nov 2, 2014)

A trash the dress shoot I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

user148 said:


> A trash the dress shoot I did a few weeks ago.



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## krisbell (Nov 2, 2014)

I normally shy away from taking pictures of people but couldnt resist snapping this guy in Australia...



Aboriginal by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

krisbell said:


> I normally shy away from taking pictures of people but couldnt resist snapping this guy in Australia...



Great portrait. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2014)

krisbell said:


> I normally shy away from taking pictures of people but couldnt resist snapping this guy in Australia...



That's powerful! The punchy red and brown tones throughout the photo makes it a winner for me.


----------



## Focuzed (Nov 4, 2014)

Click said:


> Focuzed said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to the site and there are some fantastic shots here. I am also new photography, I plan on getting better as I want to make photography a serious hobby for myself. I captured this one of my wife while a friend took us out sailing in Turkey.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## petach (Nov 4, 2014)

krisbell said:


> I normally shy away from taking pictures of people but couldnt resist snapping this guy in Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> Aboriginal by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



was this a guy in Sydney or Katoomba playing the Didjeridoo? Looks familiar!


----------



## Reiep (Nov 5, 2014)

Geanina by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## krisbell (Nov 5, 2014)

petach said:


> was this a guy in Sydney or Katoomba playing the Didjeridoo? Looks familiar!



Yes, indeed! Straight after posting this I saw the separate post showing the same guy - an internet celebrity!


----------



## meywd (Nov 15, 2014)

Self Reflect by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2014)

OK, I'll toss one up that is one of my wife's favorite shots of my 2nd son at a pool party. It's from 2010 when he was younger and it was right after I purchased my 5Dc camera used. My son ran up and surprised me and I managed to fire off this shot by reflex. No warning or anything. Fun times!!


----------



## TomF (Nov 22, 2014)

Street image, Adana Turkey: Woman, Child and Street "guy".


----------



## TomF (Nov 22, 2014)

Readers are leaders? Kowloon Waterfront, Hong Kong


----------



## TomF (Nov 24, 2014)

Almaty Kazakhstan, girl sitting on a bench in front of the "metal cube" mall downtown. Candid street photo. In Asia I often find that if you show people a photo of themselves they are more than happy to let you take more! Generally I found the people there very welcoming, even if the local architecture was indistinguishable (mostly) from anywhere in the far flung provinces of the former Soviet Union. 

5DII 24-105L


----------



## TomF (Nov 24, 2014)

Again in Alamty:

Interesting old gentleman, very nicely dressed in a combination of traditional and western style. Had a brief conversation with him in my primitive Russian. A real crossroads of culture, a meeting of East and West. 

Canon 5DII 24-105L


----------



## TomF (Nov 24, 2014)

Sharja, UAE:

The harbor here as well as in Dubai has many small wooden Dhow's with eclectic crews from all over Asia and Africa. The boats trade along the Arabian Gulf and down the east Coast of Africa.

These guys were sitting on the quay with a couch they probably carry aboard, having a break. The only English speaker was the gentleman on the far left. 

Canon 5DII 24-105L


----------



## JennyGW (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice portrait JennyGW. Welcome to CR.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 1, 2014)

.
Friday, shopping center...

5D3, EF 135mm @ f/2.8, 1/180, ISO 6400, +1EV


----------



## Pookie (Dec 1, 2014)

Portraits from Lighthouse Field State Beach...



Portraits from Lighthouse Field State Beach...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 1, 2014)

Renegade Classics Custom Motorcycle Calendar Shoot © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



CCA model 2 B&amp;W 8554 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Hot Natalie © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 1, 2014)

Keith, you 'da man!! 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry, but I had to crop for the forum "cops" 
It's all about her new tattoo- not how dirty she was.



Dolly Tattoo © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2014)

Pookie said:


> Portraits from Lighthouse Field State Beach...



Very nice portraits Pookies. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Keith, you 'da man!! 8)



+1

Beautiful girls, as usual. Well done Keith.


----------



## notapro (Dec 6, 2014)

A fellow warming up before a performance


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 7, 2014)

As always, feedback is welcomed, as I am trying to become a better photographer.

Camera used: Canon 60d
Lens used: 50mm 1.8 (This lens is surprisingly incredibly sharp!)


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 7, 2014)

ReggieABrown said:


> As always, feedback is welcomed, as I am trying to become a better photographer.
> 
> Camera used: Canon 60d
> Lens used: 50mm 1.8 (This lens is surprisingly incredibly sharp!)




Nice shot!


----------



## trentchau (Dec 9, 2014)

It's hard for me to choose since I shoot about 65,000 portraits a year. (Yes that much) But the current one that people really like is this one.






you can see more of my work at http://trentchau.500px.com, there's a crap ton more portraits there.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 9, 2014)

ReggieABrown said:


> As always, feedback is welcomed, as I am trying to become a better photographer.
> 
> Camera used: Canon 60d
> Lens used: 50mm 1.8 (This lens is surprisingly incredibly sharp!)


I like this image, but (since you asked for feed-back) I would have liked to see a bit more detail in the shadow area of the face, especially to see the eye.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 9, 2014)

trentchau said:


> It's hard for me to choose since I shoot about 65,000 portraits a year. (Yes that much) But the current one that people really like is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Dec 9, 2014)

From a series of images created before moving out of the USA.



Three Phases of Baron Samedi by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr

Forgot to add: Canon 5D MkII, 24-105L, Alien Bees into bounce umbrellas. Since moving to Europe I flipped the Bees for Elinchrom BX500Ri lights and just this past month the 5D/24-105L has been replaced with a Sony A6000/Sigma DN kit. None of this matters, really. Without seeing the EXIF info no one would be able to tell what took which image. Even printed very large.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2014)

trentchau said:


> It's hard for me to choose since I shoot about 65,000 portraits a year. (Yes that much) But the current one that people really like is this one.
> 
> you can see more of my work at http://trentchau.500px.com, there's a crap ton more portraits there.




Cool portrait. Well done.


----------



## markhadden69 (Dec 9, 2014)

From a new headshots and portrait series: http://www.markhaddenphotography.com/headshots-2


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 9, 2014)

trentchau said:


> It's hard for me to choose since I shoot about 65,000 portraits a year. (Yes that much)



Wow, how do you manage to take that many per year? Are these individual portraits or are you counting all the shots you may take for one portrait? Either way that a lot of snappin. That's 178 every day (365). Yikes!


----------



## e17paul (Dec 9, 2014)

Not a conventional portrait.
Canon 6D with 50/2.5 compact macro, handheld @ f/2.8, 1/30, ISO 6400. Out of camera JPEG downsampled.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Eldar said:


> ReggieABrown said:
> 
> 
> > As always, feedback is welcomed, as I am trying to become a better photographer.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback! When I post the image online it tends to be darker in the shadows vs the original image on my computer. In the original image the left eye is visible in the shadows. Does the online compression affect the shadows?


----------



## zao (Dec 9, 2014)

my son


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2014)

A couple of studio shots of a Cosplay model. 




EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 63mm, 1/160 s, f/4, ISO 100




EOS 1D X, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM @ 135mm, 1/125 s, f/7.1, ISO 400

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pookie (Dec 11, 2014)

Japan Expo 2014 - San Mateo, California...


----------



## Northstar (Dec 11, 2014)

Pookie said:


> Japan Expo 2014 - San Mateo, California...



pookie....love the first shot!  

really don't like the second shot!


----------



## Northstar (Dec 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> A couple of studio shots of a Cosplay model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice photos...even nicer looking gal!


----------



## stan_tall_man (Dec 11, 2014)

A few of my favorites from the Christmas photo season...


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2014)

stan_tall_man said:


> A few of my favorites from the Christmas photo season...



Beautiful pictures. Well done stan_tall_man.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 13, 2014)

Feedback is apreciated.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 13, 2014)

Stan,
Very nice portraits!
Great lighting.
Beautiful subjects.
-r





stan_tall_man said:


> A few of my favorites from the Christmas photo season...


----------



## Northstar (Dec 13, 2014)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Feedback is apreciated.



Luke Skywalker....I love them all! Well done!

The only one I would've done something different with is the girl in the tree, I love the shot, just not the leaf over her right eye. The setting and subject are so beautiful that I don't thin you needed anything more in that shot.

Darth


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 13, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Stan,
> Very nice portraits!
> Great lighting.
> Beautiful subjects.
> ...



+1


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 13, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Knut Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> > Feedback is apreciated.
> ...



Thank you so much, Darth! Yeah, that ninja-leaf sneaked in my shot there. But we decided to keep ist since we both love the photo. I had two models that day and letting them climb the tree was the best idea ever . Here is another one of a girl within the same tree.


----------



## andarx (Dec 13, 2014)

5DII, 24-105 at 105, f8

One guy from the group of older men sitting at the town square.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 13, 2014)

A shot I took two years ago. Her beauty doesn't exactly shine through in this photo, but it has all the attitude needed...

Update: Lens was Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM @f/1.6 ISO 320. Focus is off (aimed at the eye). Image still has impact enough to be useful.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 15, 2014)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Knut Skywalker said:
> ...



Beautiful shot!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 27, 2014)

cooling off on a hot summer day



Natalie cooling off © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2014)

A girl in Guilin, China


----------



## tpatana (Dec 28, 2014)

Feathers:


----------



## Pookie (Dec 28, 2014)

Image for the Berkeley Times article, Berkeley Kite Festival 2014 organizers. Those kites are over 100 ft long...

Sigma 15mm f/2.8 EX DG Fisheye
Elinchrom Quadra full power into 1m Rotalux Octa at ground level


----------



## nc0b (Dec 28, 2014)

The square in Ollantaytambo, Peru. 6D & 24-105mm f/4


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 28, 2014)

At Infineon Raceway NHRA Nationals, Sonoma, CA.



Infineon Girls © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## martti (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I love this girl...






(5DIII + 85mm L, ambient light)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 28, 2014)

One of our many women Fire Fighters in the Sierra Nevada Mountains.



Fire Fighter Tarrah by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## martti (Dec 28, 2014)

...but she might be a bit above my league!





5DIII, 85mm L, ambient light


----------



## SwnSng (Jan 5, 2015)

Nathan and Aydan by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



The Nightmare Before Christmas by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## andarx (Jan 5, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> A girl in Guilin, China


Superb image,I like the clarity.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## TeT (Jan 5, 2015)

I take very few candid shots of PPl whether I know them or not...


----------



## John Thomas (Jan 5, 2015)

Some inner workings from a world unknown outside of the Holy Mountain. 





















All of them from http://asceticexperience.com/

Comments welcome.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 5, 2015)

Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4, 5DIII, 2x600EX-RT with soft boxes, 
1/200s, f1.4, ISO100


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2015)

gbchriste said:


>


What a fantastic photo of a gorgeous model. Well done!


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 6, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks! This is a young lady who I've been photographing a couple times a year since she was 14. She's now a high school senior and this was a shot from the senior portfolio we're working on.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## eml58 (Jan 6, 2015)

Balinese Dancer


----------



## eml58 (Jan 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4, 5DIII, 2x600EX-RT with soft boxes,
> 1/200s, f1.4, ISO100



Great shot Eldar, love that Lens, I've at last got to have a play with it.


----------



## steen-ag (Jan 6, 2015)

Hej
I made at portrait of my son in his studio. It was handheld without flash

Canon 5D-II
Iso 3200
17mm
1/30 bl. 4


----------



## Deva (Jan 9, 2015)

These are from the Somerset Carnivals, which run from Sept - Nov every year, and originally an extended celebration of Guy Fawkes night.


----------



## leichenmuehle (Jan 14, 2015)

Done with 6D and 135mm 2.0 L.




&quot;frozen amber&quot; by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## troy19 (Jan 14, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



+∞


----------



## troy19 (Jan 14, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Done with 6D and 135mm 2.0 L.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to be photoshopped, but very cool and pro result. Congrats.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 15, 2015)

Experimenting with some vignetting and shading to help the eye focus on the subject and reduce background distractions.



Sara © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Jan 16, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Experimenting with some vignetting and shading to help the eye focus on the subject and reduce background distractions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sara © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Keith, nice work! My eye was definitely focused! ;D


----------



## Pookie (Jan 16, 2015)

Shoreline, Mountain View - California


----------



## Ashran (Jan 21, 2015)

A shot taken during a historical parade. I hope this is the right topic for this kind of shot. 




Historical parade - Costume from ancient Rome by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/95701661/historical-parade-costume-from-ancient-rome-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 21, 2015)

From a motorcycle show last weekend...



The Girls at Easyriders 2015 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Jan 21, 2015)

Client session. Miranda in Capitola, California.
5D3/135L + Elinchrom Quadra/1m Rotalux Octa


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 21, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> From a motorcycle show last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> The Girls at Easyriders 2015 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



So just for fun, what lighting, settings, etc are you using for this and the previous babe shots? And then, how much post work did you do? Thanks! And that image would definitely get a lot of second glances going down the road, wouldn't it? For a variety of reasons! 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 22, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > From a motorcycle show last weekend...
> ...



This one is shot with a 5D III, 24-105L. 1600 ISO, 200th @ f4.0 and a 530EX II in ETTL. I took a test shot without the strobe to get the ambient light exposure, then shot this one. Strobe was shoe mounted. I didn't do much to the original exposure in post, just some minor dodging and burning on the bike's paint to even it out. Skin tones were perfect out of the camera. 
Sara- my previous post, was shot with umbrellas. 7D, 24-105L ISO 100, F5.0, 1/100th.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 22, 2015)

Not a "typical" portrait, so please forgive.

Back story. I was on the streets of Cuenca, Ecuador when I came upon this scene. The door of the barber shop was wide open, and I had to shoot over people and other obstructions to get this shot. I didn't do much editing. 

I'd appreciate any comments and feedback, even if you don't like it.

Thanks.

sek


----------



## JumboShrimp (Jan 22, 2015)

A handful of casual portraits from a trip to Burma (Myanmar) in 2013. All shot with a Canon T4i and Sigma 18-250.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> A handful of casual portraits from a trip to Burma (Myanmar) in 2013. All shot with a Canon T4i and Sigma 18-250.



Very nice shots, JumboShrimp.


----------



## MJ (Jan 22, 2015)

Great shots JumboShrimp and sek!
and
Wow John Thomas! Very strong images!



John Thomas said:


> Some inner workings from a world unknown outside of the Holy Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## distant.star (Jan 22, 2015)

.
You do really good work!! Nice to see. Thanks.




trentchau said:


> It's hard for me to choose since I shoot about 65,000 portraits a year. (Yes that much) But the current one that people really like is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pookie (Jan 31, 2015)

Recent shoot with Caley. Lighthouse Field State Beach - Santa Cruz, Ca.

_Canon 5D Mark III w/ 50mm f/1.2L USM
Elinchrom Quadra into 1 m Rotalux Octa 45 deg left_


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 31, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Recent shoot with Caley. Lighthouse Field State Beach - Santa Cruz, Ca.
> 
> _Canon 5D Mark III w/ 50mm f/1.2L USM
> Elinchrom Quadra into 1 m Rotalux Octa 45 deg left_



I love the beautiful girl, the pose, the lighting and the background. Hate the gray swim top. What's up with that?


----------



## SeanW (Feb 1, 2015)

After lurking for many years, finally thought I out to try and contribute.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

First post ... Welcome to cr


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2015)

Tried my new camera and new-ish lens for the first time.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Tried my new camera and new-ish lens for the first time.



Beautiful girl. Very nice portrait. Nicely done.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2015)

Click said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Tried my new camera and new-ish lens for the first time.
> ...



Thanks. From the local models I shoot with, she's my favorite.


----------



## TrojanLL (Feb 1, 2015)

Canon 7D w/ 24-70L F2.8 @ 35mm - F/16


----------



## Pookie (Feb 1, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Recent shoot with Caley. Lighthouse Field State Beach - Santa Cruz, Ca.
> ...




Her choice... maybe you prefer black?




or just the bottoms...


----------



## martti (Feb 1, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Tried my new camera and new-ish lens for the first time.



Did you take a bite?
A good mood shot, very well executed. Made me smile.
Thank you!


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2015)

Pookie said:


> or just the bottoms...



Intel could use this to market their Sandy Bridge -series.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2015)

martti said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Tried my new camera and new-ish lens for the first time.
> ...



Thanks 

When she held out the apple and made funny faces, it looked so funny and cute I started laughing. Had to take couple deep breaths until I was able to keep shooting.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Pookie said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Just the bottoms ;D

David...I'm curious as to the time of day you shot these?
Nice photos!


----------



## K-amps (Feb 1, 2015)

LostArk said:


> Ashavari by Nοah Fence, on Flickr



I love the shadow detail on this, did you lower exposure in post on this?


----------



## martti (Feb 1, 2015)

TrojanLL said:


> Canon 7D w/ 24-70L F2.8 @ 35mm - F/16



Will that be the album cover?
Classy!


----------



## Pookie (Feb 1, 2015)

Northstar said:


> Just the bottoms ;D
> 
> David...I'm curious as to the time of day you shot these?
> Nice photos!



Thanks, I did this session with Caley from around 12:30 to about 5:30 pm at various locations in Santa Cruz... these on the beach were from 4 to 5:30. I used a 24-70 II or a 50L with a 3 stop ND or a 5 stop ND, 5D3's and Elinchrom Quadras into a 1m Rotalux Octa.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 15, 2015)

Camille...

5D3 + 135L with Elinchrom Quadra into a 1 meter Rotalux Softbox left


----------



## martti (Feb 15, 2015)

nice light, Pookie


----------



## Pookie (Feb 19, 2015)

martti said:


> nice light, Pookie



Thanks...


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Feb 23, 2015)

Camilla Majewska, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2015)

Drake at Panther beach, Santa Cruz, California. 

5D3 + 85 f/1.2 with Elinchrom Quadra into a 1 meter Rotalux Octa.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicely done Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Nicely done Pookie.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Famateur (Mar 2, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Drake at Panther beach, Santa Cruz, California.
> 
> 5D3 + 85 f/1.2 with Elinchrom Quadra into a 1 meter Rotalux Octa.



Great shot. I love the colors, balance, expression and tone of the light for both the background and your subject.

Only one suggestion on a shot like this: if possible, light him from the other side so the direction of light from the strobe matches the setting sun (this would also mean switching the board to his other arm so as not to leave it in shadow -- those colors are brilliant). You did such a great job getting just the right quality and intensity of light to compliment the ambient -- it's just that the shadows are falling on the sun side! Had you lit from the left, then only the catch lights would have given away the use of additional lighting.

Still, very nicely done.


----------



## OKO-SAN (Mar 2, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Tried my new camera and new-ish lens for the first time.


 Snakes and tree in the background is very delicate


----------



## clartephoto (Mar 2, 2015)

Emma Watson lookalike with Building features that look like Angel Wings:


----------



## Northstar (Mar 2, 2015)

clartephoto said:


> Emma Watson lookalike with Building features that look like Angel Wings:



Great photo!


----------



## OKO-SAN (Mar 2, 2015)

Famateur said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Drake at Panther beach, Santa Cruz, California.
> ...


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

clartephoto said:


> Emma Watson lookalike with Building features that look like Angel Wings:



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Mar 2, 2015)

A few from China...


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Mar 2, 2015)

A few more...


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2015)

Famateur said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Drake at Panther beach, Santa Cruz, California.
> ...



Thanks, I agree. I actually shot this both ways but from the left he was too dark on the right and since we only had one light... I stuck with this composition. We scaled a 120 foot cliff with one very expensive strobe and about 15k in camera lighting. Locations shooting ain't that easy... there's always next time.

Here is the model we went down to shoot for the session... Drake just showed up and was a good opportunity I could'nt pass up.


----------



## Famateur (Mar 2, 2015)

OKO-SAN said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > "Great shot. I love the colors, balance, expression and tone of the light for both the background and your subject." +1 " the shadows are falling on the sun side! "
> ...



It's subtle enough that it doesn't spoil the image, but if you look at his face, the sea/sun side falls into shadow (look at the nose shadow and the darker right cheek to camera left). There's also a shadow from his body against the surf board. Finally, the surf board is lit when it would naturally be in shadow opposite the setting sun.

Again, it's subtle enough that the image is still excellent. Having the added light follow the same or similar path as the natural light would have put a little polish on an already fantastic image. Still a praiseworthy photograph, especially the balance between added and ambient light levels...


----------



## Famateur (Mar 2, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Thanks, I agree. I actually shot this both ways but from the left he was too dark on the right and since we only had one light... I stuck with this composition. We scaled a 120 foot cliff with one very expensive strobe and about 15k in camera lighting. Locations shooting ain't that easy... there's always next time.



Ah...makes sense, especially with a single light. Sounds to me like you made the right call, especially for an unexpected opportunity. There are always compromises, and given the additional info, I'd say you nailed it. Even more impressed now than before...


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2015)

Famateur said:


> OKO-SAN said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



The other thing to note... this is just after sundown... so no real light on any side of him and I wanted some of the views of the remaining light from the setting sun. Sun was actually behind him not to the left unfort. I did it from both the left and right but once home liked this version much better. My regret was not bringing in a second strobe to totally control the scene but would have required a third assistant. Here is one with his second board. This guy was over 50 and scaled the cliff like a billy goat! Once we got a few shots with the short board he wanted a couple with the gun.


----------



## Famateur (Mar 2, 2015)

Pookie said:


> My regret was not bringing in a second strobe to totally control the scene but would have required a third assistant.



Hindsight is often 20-20. Gotta do the best you can with what you have and expect. The image above is excellent as well. I see what you mean about wanting to have the remaining sunset behind him on that one...


----------



## LaffingStock (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't have a lot of experience with portraiture, but it's something I trying to learn. I'd welcome any thoughts and comments.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2015)

LaffingStock said:


> Don't have a lot of experience with portraiture, but it's something I trying to learn. I'd welcome any thoughts and comments.



Very nice!

It is the kind of situation where off camera lighting really would have lifted the image, just a cheap white umbrella and a speedlite over to your left and higher then drop the ambient exposure a touch, half a stop or so and you would have a really really nice picture. 

Nice framing, nice pose and wardrobe too. keep it up!


----------



## martti (Mar 6, 2015)

LaffingStock said:


> Don't have a lot of experience with portraiture, but it's something I trying to learn. I'd welcome any thoughts and comments.



Beautifully chosen colours. Absolutely tasteful. The background is a bit restless to my taste but if you wanted to underline the serenity of your model. I can see your point. Probably the advice of privatebydesign would have calmed it down. "Trying to learn"...well on the way if you ask me.


----------



## martti (Mar 6, 2015)

The girl next door. Light from a window, EF 50mm f/1.4 at 4.0 on my 5DIII. 
Athentec Perfectly Clear. Sorry, I do not know how to scale images from FB to fit the screen.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Pookie (Mar 6, 2015)

5D3 + 135L testing my new Profoto B1's


----------



## JonB8305 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pookie said:


> 5D3 + 135L testing my new Profoto B1's



How are you liking the B1's? I'm thinking about getting a set of B2's


----------



## Pookie (Mar 7, 2015)

JonB8305 said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 + 135L testing my new Profoto B1's
> ...



I rented some for an out of state shoot and fell in love with them. I own Elinchrom Rangers 1000ws and Quadra's 400ws too but just added 2 B1's. Battery life is ok, 500ws, ETTL (I never shoot ETTL though) and a decent trigger... overall I like them very much but prefer the mods from Elinchrom. So depending on where I go... like on serious location work I still use the Quadra's due to the weight and familiarity. The B1's and Rangers are for closer to home or parking lot locations. It all depends on what you're after... honestly at around 400ws you can do almost anything you need so really depends on the weight you're willing to haul and the logistics of setup. Can't go wrong with any of them though, beautiful light from both makers. I haven't used the B2's though and they seem to be very much like the Quadra's except only 250ws... that might give you a hard time when trying to overpowering the sun. The Quadra's easily do that for me at 400ws but no ETTL.

Love to hear how they work for you though... not that I need new lights but interesting to see how they handle the field.


----------



## rado98 (Mar 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Cory (Mar 7, 2015)

70D + Sigma 50 1.4 Art


----------



## martti (Mar 7, 2015)

The girl next girl (toujours la meme fille) I like her a lot. She has a thousand faces.






(With Canon 5DIII, 85mm L, PP with LR5 and Alien Skin)


----------



## martti (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope you don't get fed up, it is always the same girl!






Like pictures of lily but with clothes on....


----------



## Pookie (Mar 10, 2015)

martti said:


> I hope you don't get fed up, it is always the same girl!



I don't mind... she is quite a looker and great subject...

Recent shoot... 5D3 + 85L II with Profoto B1 + 3 foot Octabox


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2015)

Nicely done Pookie.


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Mar 10, 2015)

Took this picture a week ago. 5DMKIII with my cheap 50mm f/1.8 II


----------



## martti (Mar 11, 2015)

Pookie said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't get fed up, it is always the same girl!
> ...



OK here's the last one. Makes me think of the Duesenberg commercials in the 1920's.
You have a nice choice of colors on your shot, Pookie. Also, I like the way you use your lights.


----------



## Riguez (Mar 11, 2015)

Wish I had time to bring the overhead beauty dish in closer to open up that centre of forehead shadow, but the model was getting cold.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2015)

Very nice first post Riguez. Beautiful.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Riguez (Mar 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice first post Riguez. Beautiful.
> 
> ...And welcome to CR



Thanks appreciate it, I've stalked these forums for ages, figured I should start being active.


----------



## Riguez (Mar 11, 2015)

Gorgeous shot pookie, well done!


----------



## CvH (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## BradGrove (Mar 12, 2015)

A shot from a body art shoot I did back in 2012. Not really my cup of tea but it was good experience.


----------



## LaffingStock (Mar 13, 2015)

Riguez said:


> Wish I had time to bring the overhead beauty dish in closer to open up that centre of forehead shadow, but the model was getting cold.



This is amazing! Love it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2015)

@ grandma house:


----------



## martti (Mar 15, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> A shot from a body art shoot I did back in 2012. Not really my cup of tea but it was good experience.



That girl looks like a riot! Do you have any other shots from the event? Great stuff!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 18, 2015)

A preschooler doing her homeworks


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 19, 2015)

Laura 2 years old


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 19, 2015)

Laura 4 years old


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 19, 2015)

Silvia Flora


----------



## martti (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice arrangement of colours, M. Masserano. The composition a bit too tight for my taste...you had your reasons, of course.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 20, 2015)

martti said:


> Nice arrangement of colours, M. Masserano. The composition a bit too tight for my taste...you had your reasons, of course.



Dear Martti
Gladly Accept any criticism: i can always learn! 
But for me the most difficult thing was leaving the sea horizontal ... ;D


----------



## martti (Mar 20, 2015)

No, I am not criticizing, just giving my opinion. Your shot is really pretty frigging fantastic.
Oceans are pretty damned unforgiving....


----------



## Pookie (Mar 20, 2015)

5D3 + 135L with Profoto B1 into a 3 ft Octa...


----------



## eating (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's my share.

6D + 135L:


Reyeses by eat1ng, on Flickr

500D + 35 IS:


Counting with Noelle by eat1ng, on Flickr

6D + 50/1.4


Happy smile by eat1ng, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2015)

Pookie said:


> 5D3 + 135L with Profoto B1 into a 3 ft Octa...




Lovely.


----------



## larusejunior (Mar 28, 2015)

Maiko Ichimari in tea ceremony during the Baikasai Festival (Kyoto Japan, March 2013)
Canon 7D + 85 1.8



​


----------



## Pookie (Mar 28, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Maiko Ichimari in tea ceremony during the Baikasai Festival (Kyoto Japan, March 2013)
> Canon 7D + 85 1.8
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful catch!!!


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Maiko Ichimari in tea ceremony during the Baikasai Festival (Kyoto Japan, March 2013)
> Canon 7D + 85 1.8



I really like this portrait. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 28, 2015)

+2, love this.
-r



Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Maiko Ichimari in tea ceremony during the Baikasai Festival (Kyoto Japan, March 2013)
> ...


----------



## petach (Apr 6, 2015)

Outside the O'Paris Bar, Versailles. 5d mk3/85mm f/1.2L combo (at f/1.2)



Outside &quot;O&#x27;Paris&quot; bar, Versailles. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Apr 6, 2015)

petach said:


> Outside the O'Paris Bar, Versailles. 5d mk3/85mm f/1.2L combo (at f/1.2)
> 
> 
> 
> Outside &quot;O&#x27;Paris&quot; bar, Versailles. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Love the moment caught here, perfect for BW...


----------



## petach (Apr 6, 2015)

Pookie said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Outside the O'Paris Bar, Versailles. 5d mk3/85mm f/1.2L combo (at f/1.2)
> ...



cheers matey. Appreciated.


----------



## petach (Apr 6, 2015)

eating said:


> Here's my share.
> 
> 6D + 135L:
> 
> ...



shot No.2 Those eyes! Like liquid. Beautiful capture.


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think my first attempt at this was posted so will try again. Don't know if a photo can qualify as a portrait without any faces showing but it is candid and on the street. My granddaughter and my wife were walking and talking and I stopped to take this picture. I have always thought of it as a sweet picture but I am of course biased. I would be interested in hearing unbiased opinions of it. It seems so simple yet says a lot to me. It has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 7, 2015)

Here is a picture I would like some feedback on. My wife thinks this picture of our 2 week old grandaughter and her mom should be lighter to show our daughter-in-law better. I like it darker like this. My thoughts are viewers would probably assume it is her mother holding her. I think her almost silhouetted image acts as a frame and still conveys love and tenderness. Anyone care to offer opinions?


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 7, 2015)

Camera nut said:


> It seems so simple yet says a lot to me. It has always been a favorite of mine.



In 2012 my daughter got married. My mother was dying of cancer. The wedding was outside a golf course clubhouse overlooking a huge pond. Beautiful. The chairs were all empty and nobody at the podium yet. One of the photos the photographer took is of my dad just getting to the front row with my young (68) year old mother on his arm. The shot is from behind like yours. When I saw the photo weeks later it so moved me that I burst into tears. It still does that to me... four years later. I cannot look at it. There are no other people in the shot except mom and dad. The photo is the most emotionally evocative shot I have ever seen. To anyone else it probably means nothing. For me, it captures the absolute sadness I was feeling at the time for my mother and also the strength it took for her to be there. She wasn't going to let cancer stop her from being at and also dancing at her granddaughter's wedding. They were just two small subjects at the end of that long aisle. I think THAT is what you want a photo to do.

I think your photo is most beautiful. It has brought tears to my eyes, but in a much happier tone. My mother and my daughter were very close. I can see that in your photo too.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 7, 2015)

Becky



Aviation Glamour © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SwnSng (Apr 8, 2015)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Nathan and Aydan by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 8, 2015)

Working the Custom Bike Show...



Biker Babes at Renegade Classics 14 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Apr 8, 2015)

That's a great story. 
A photo may not mean a lot to another person, a great photo may win an "ahhhh, nice ...", but a photo that brings joy or memory means a lot to the owner of a photo.
I had to do an announcement once of a young woman because of a senseless violent act and I had to use her class photo and even though I saw her walking by the corridor a few times, the photo raised an emotion in me that tears fell. Till this day, I still remember the photo.

CameraNut, a photo that brings joy is more than a good image, it is to be treasured. Glad you love that moment. May you have more.
-r




CanonFanBoy said:


> Camera nut said:
> 
> 
> > It seems so simple yet says a lot to me. It has always been a favorite of mine.
> ...


----------



## lucasrodriguezfontan (May 11, 2015)

Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasrodriguezfontan/



Joaquín by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, en Flickr


----------



## petach (May 15, 2015)

London in the rain with the 5D Mk3/100-400L combo.

I love the rain for shooting pics. I run towards it....not away from it.



London in the Rain-25 by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr



London in the Rain-24 by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr



London in the Rain-23 by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr



London in the Rain-22 by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


Ricoh GXR with M Mount/Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 Biogon.



London in the Rain-20 by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (May 26, 2015)

Recent work with Yumi in Santa Cruz, California. Canon 5D3 w/ 85L II and Elinchrom Quadra's into 1 meter Octa.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 26, 2015)

No real category for this one



AFT models and LowLa © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 26, 2015)

Even though they certainly look happy together in that trailer, you do know you're not supposed to transport the models in the trailer with the bike, right? They're not just beautiful models, they're _people_ too!  And on a side note, I sure wish our Boy Scout trailer looked that nice when we opened it!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 26, 2015)

When the smoke cleared...



Fire Fighter Tarrah by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Fosters (Jul 14, 2015)

Street portrait


----------



## netmaster4 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Black and White Beauties*

6D 85mm f1.4 at f2
by *DigitalMinds Photography*

you will find the complete series here ► *Anna Maria J with Ivii S / Portraits von Michael Sedlacek - DigitalMinds Photography*


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2015)

Very nice portrait, netmaster4.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Sashi (Aug 2, 2015)

If anyone's interested I was playing around with some tube lights to get the cats eye catchlights. Ideally kino flo's for balanced colour, but even normal unbalanced ones can have an interesting effect, especially with coloured hair.


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Eldar (Aug 11, 2015)

To balance out the beautiful girls 

This is August, an 84 year old farmer, living on a remote island on the northwest coast of Norway, with more character than I can put in words. He just received an award from the local dairy, for uninterrupted supply of milk, 15.000(!) days in a row. He has attended his cows, twice a day, every single day over that period, without as much as one single day of vacation.

1DX, 24-70 f2.8L II @67mm


----------



## meywd (Aug 30, 2015)

Um er-Rasas by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## Pookie (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## meywd (Sep 29, 2015)

Wadi Numeira (وادي نميرة) by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Sep 29, 2015)

One more as Nina was such a dream to work with...


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful as usual Pookie!


----------



## dolina (Oct 6, 2015)

Trish by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice portrait. Well done, dolina.


----------



## dolina (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks click! A tad out of focus.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 6, 2015)

dolina said:


> Thanks click! A tad out of focus.



I like the portrait too. Focus is overrated in portraits anyway!


----------



## Happy viking (Oct 6, 2015)

Soccer portrait 


Untitled-6


----------



## Pookie (Oct 6, 2015)

Since portraiture is how I make the money... this is a great thread !!!

This was part of a shoot for BoutineLA and a surf shop here in Santa Cruz. Nina , to be 20 again...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

Beaver Dundee said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Since portraiture is how I make the money... this is a great thread !!!
> ...



Thanks, Nina was def very easy on the eyes


----------



## dolina (Oct 11, 2015)

Myla by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 19, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Since portraiture is how I make the money... this is a great thread !!!
> 
> This was part of a shoot for BoutineLA and a surf shop here in Santa Cruz. Nina , to be 20 again...



More great photos from Pookie!


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 19, 2015)

Victoria.

I met Victoria in the parking lot of our local Wal-Mart. She agreed to pose for shots in a lot very nearby where there were some trees. She wasn't worried about time so I pulled a flash, stand, umbrella, and my camera out of the trunk of my car.

I was given some great advice. If I'd stepped back little further I'd have had both eyes in sharp focus.

Canon 5D mark III (1/160th, ISO 200, manual mode, pattern metering.) on tripod.
Canon EF 135L @ f/2
Flashpoint Streaklight 360 with a diffusion dome and 72" umbrella.

This picture is # 02 in my 100 strangers project. Find out more about the project and see pictures taken by other photographers at the 100 Strangers Flickr Group page: <a href="https://www.flickr.com/groups/100strangers/">www.flickr.com/groups/100strangers/</a>

Thanks for all the great advice Pookie.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 19, 2015)

Very neat and fun *CanonFanBoy*! Great shot!


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 19, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Very neat and fun *CanonFanBoy*! Great shot!



Thank you Rusty.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 27, 2015)

Street musician. 100mm f/2 USM on a crop body.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 1, 2015)

My first portrait shoot. I did this for a friend who didn't like the results of the senior portrait photographer she hired. I didn't see the other shots, but told her I would be happy to shoot her son as long as she understood I'm not a professional portrait photographer. End result was she was happy.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 1, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Victoria.
> 
> I met Victoria in the parking lot of our local Wal-Mart. She agreed to pose for shots in a lot very nearby where there were some trees. She wasn't worried about time so I pulled a flash, stand, umbrella, and my camera out of the trunk of my car.
> 
> ...



My pleasure !!!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 1, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> My first portrait shoot. I did this for a friend who didn't like the results of the senior portrait photographer she hired. I didn't see the other shots, but told her I would be happy to shoot her son as long as she understood I'm not a professional portrait photographer. End result was she was happy.



Great job! It's tough when someone asks you to produce improvements on a previous project and come through as an amateur when that isn't something you're strong or confident in. I hope it wasn't too stressful and you had some fun.


----------



## Cory (Nov 3, 2015)

From a few days ago:


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 6, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > My first portrait shoot. I did this for a friend who didn't like the results of the senior portrait photographer she hired. I didn't see the other shots, but told her I would be happy to shoot her son as long as she understood I'm not a professional portrait photographer. End result was she was happy.
> ...



Thanks! It was stressful without knowing what she didn't like about the other photos she'd paid for. In the end it was fun and a great learning experience for me.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 27, 2015)

From my livingroom.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear friends.
Here are my point and shoot candid photography.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear friends.
Here are my point and shoot candid photography.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear friends.
Here are my point and shoot candid photography.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear friends.
Here are my point and shoot candid photography.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## JohnB71 (Nov 29, 2015)

My wife and our Boxer


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2015)

JohnB71 said:


> My wife and our Boxer



Nice picture, John. Welcome to cr.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 29, 2015)

Normally, I would not post photos of people with recognizable faces in this country, but in this situation, the organizer of the race had included in the signup process for the participants a "Model Release" form.
Also, the race was broadcasted on TV and on the internet.
So, here goes ...
Also, I was tempting to experiment with a longer shutter speed to show movement in the photos. Somewhat successful, but required a bit of sharpening at post. In retrospect, I should have used Tv, instead of Av. Oh, a learning experience.
-r


----------



## EvvPhotog (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm just starting down the portrait road but here is one from my second session.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 2, 2015)

EvvPhotog said:


> I'm just starting down the portrait road but here is one from my second session.



Lovely !!! What lights are you using?


----------



## Pookie (Dec 2, 2015)

JohnB71 said:


> My wife and our Boxer



Nice... a scrim would be perfect in these conditions.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 2, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> From my livingroom.



Love the BWs, hadn't see these yet Charles.


----------



## EvvPhotog (Dec 3, 2015)

Pookie said:


> EvvPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just starting down the portrait road but here is one from my second session.
> ...



Thanks! I was using a Westcott Rapidbox 26" Octa with my Canon 430EX II. I'm liking it a lot!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 5, 2015)

Pookie said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > From my livingroom.
> ...



Thanks Pookie! That is my former sidekick, Josh. 

Unfortunately he moved away yesterday with his family. Good kid. They'd only lived here a month or two. Now they're moving on again. Too bad. 

Had a lot of fun taking him around to shoot and I let him use my gear. We'll miss him.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 5, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



Bummer... 

So I'll add another one while I'm here... I know I show a lot of outdoor strobe work but I carry cameras with me ALL the time. Street is one of my favorite pastimes for over 20 years (yikes, that just dated me pretty well). 

Fort Mason, San Francisco... 5d3/50L


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 7, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear friends.
> Here are my point and shoot candid photography.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



Very nice!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 7, 2015)

Pookie said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## Zancrow (Dec 8, 2015)

New to the community, should be getting my Canon 6D soon. Taken with the Olympus E-M1.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 8, 2015)

It is funny how things work out. This young man was the bodyguard for a local model I was shooting a couple of months ago. He reluctantly let me shoot a few photos and ended up being a better subject than she was. I wish now that I had shot more photos of him.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

Zancrow said:


> New to the community, should be getting my Canon 6D soon. Taken with the Olympus E-M1.




Very nice portrait, Zancrow....And Welcome to CR.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 28, 2015)

Playing with LR/PS filters:


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 29, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> It is funny how things work out. This young man was the bodyguard for a local model I was shooting a couple of months ago. He reluctantly let me shoot a few photos and ended up being a better subject than she was. I wish now that I had shot more photos of him.



The light and posing looks great. The sharpenss is perfect. Like in your former post the skin has a strong sepia toning, which is a bit distracting. Was this done intentionally?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2016)

Zancrow said:


> New to the community, should be getting my Canon 6D soon. Taken with the Olympus E-M1.


Lovely picture. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2016)

A portrait under really poor conditions.... ISO way too high, long exposure time, poor lighting (campfire)....
Shot in October around the campfire in Algonquin Park on a canoe trip..


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's one I really liked from last month:



Leslie Castro by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Jan 5, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> It is funny how things work out. This young man was the bodyguard for a local model I was shooting a couple of months ago. He reluctantly let me shoot a few photos and ended up being a better subject than she was. I wish now that I had shot more photos of him.



Nice CanonFanBoy 



Don Haines said:


> A portrait under really poor conditions.... ISO way too high, long exposure time, poor lighting (campfire)....
> Shot in October around the campfire in Algonquin Park on a canoe trip..



Really like the light here...



yorgasor said:


> Here's one I really liked from last month:



Nice look she is giving you, she's a cutie!

I just took this few days before Christmas 2015 on Stanford's campus. Amelia is a past client that just got accepted to the University. 
5D3/85L II + Elinchrom Quadra into a 22" Mola Demi right and a Quadra left into a 5' Octa.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 5, 2016)

LostArk said:


> Ashavari by Nοah Fence, on Flickr



This is an incredible photograph! Love it


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 5, 2016)

Harry Muff said:


>



Downright superb! Amazing image


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 5, 2016)

gbchriste said:


>



My good grief! This is such an incredible shot! Wow! WOW! WOW!!!


----------



## Zancrow (Jan 9, 2016)

Taken with a Canon T2i and Tamron 28-70 f2.8


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice portrait, Zancrow.


----------



## Zancrow (Jan 9, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Zancrow said:
> 
> 
> > New to the community, should be getting my Canon 6D soon. Taken with the Olympus E-M1.
> ...





Click said:


> Very nice portrait, Zancrow.




Thank you guys!


----------



## Pookie (Feb 10, 2016)

5D3 + 85L / Elinchrom Quadra into Mola Demi



Monterey Cypress... by www.davidkm.com


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 1, 2016)

Street shot.
When you see Wonder Woman walking down the street, you just have to grab a picture. Harsh mid day sun, but hey - crime fighters aren't afraid of bad lighting.
6D with 100 f2.


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> A portrait under really poor conditions.... ISO way too high, long exposure time, poor lighting (campfire)....
> Shot in October around the campfire in Algonquin Park on a canoe trip..



Wonderful shot, Don. The only thing I might change would be to eliminate the bright dot behind the fellow's head.


----------



## bob118 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Blowing some snow in your face!*

Here's a shot I took of my granddaughter last winter in New England, Such a pretty ham when she wants to be!


----------



## AngryBarryFTW (Mar 2, 2016)

Never waste a snow day


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 2, 2016)

AngryBarryFTW said:


> Never waste a snow day



OK... I really must agree. It appears to me that this snow day was definitely NOT wasted! 

And seriously, I am intrigued. By her _face_! She is very attractive and captivating. I would love to see her in a spooky New Orleans cemetery scene. She has a real Voodoo look about her in this image!

Great work!


----------



## tpatana (Mar 2, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> AngryBarryFTW said:
> 
> 
> > Never waste a snow day
> ...



I'm so booking tickets to N.O. now. When we're going?


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2016)

Recent session with Nina 

5D3+50L with Quadra into Mola Demi (gridded/socked) above and Lastolite Trigrip 33" Softsilver below.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 2, 2016)

Few months ago:


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Few months ago:



This is sweeeet ....


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 2, 2016)

tpatana said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > AngryBarryFTW said:
> ...



LOL! We could stop in and see *cayenne* make another cooking video while we all drink together! 8)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 2, 2016)

Pookie said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Few months ago:
> ...



Ditto... so was Nina!


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> AngryBarryFTW said:
> 
> 
> > Never waste a snow day
> ...




+1 

Well done, AngryBarryFTW


...and welcome to CR.


----------



## LukasS (Mar 8, 2016)

Today's test shoot.

Straight OOC (barrel distortion corrected), no cropping, no white balance correction, no retouch... nothing.





Apparently my lens doesn't read CR and it isn't aware of its flaws so the quality is still amazing, considering that my current mobile phone has more mpix than this over 10 year old Canon camera design .


----------



## Pookie (Mar 9, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Thanks Rusty


----------



## Pookie (Mar 22, 2016)

Recent work with Danielle for a local mag...

Shot in the rain, my lights are enclosed in clear trash bags and camera/lens totally soaked.
5D3+70-200 II with an Elinchrom Quadra + Mola ddemi 22" socked.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 22, 2016)

Although it's a fairly 'stock' photo, I still think it looks great Pookie. It's well executed and although I don't have much experience with this type of shot, I suspect the lighting is harder than it looks in this scenario. Did you have a flash hidden behind her firing upwards inside/under the dark overhang/background area? Neat umbrella. Strong contrast, saturation and blacks. And of course you have the complimentary colors. Textbook shot, eh? It should make a great image for print!


----------



## Pookie (Mar 22, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Although it's a fairly 'stock' photo, I still think it looks great Pookie. It's well executed and although I don't have much experience with this type of shot, I suspect the lighting is harder than it looks in this scenario. Did you have a flash hidden behind her firing upwards inside/under the dark overhang/background area? Neat umbrella. Strong contrast, saturation and blacks. And of course you have the complimentary colors. Textbook shot, eh? It should make a great image for print!



Yea, it is quite commercial but that was what was requested. The lighting was a little tricky as it was in a fairly decent rain this Sunday. There is a larger 6'x6' white reflector on the other side of the road where I am and a Quadra into a BD socked to the right to fill the shadows. The trick was balancing it all so it didn't look too strobed. The major PITA was in pouring rain... 5D3's soaked to the bone along with the 70-200 II. The large reflector was open to the elements but heavily sandbagged. The Quadra was wrapped tightly in a clear 50gal garbage bag. Danielle was a trooper though and even went in a tank top for some soaked girl looks after we got the shots we needed. 

The umbrella... funny, bought it in the UK and it cost a mint. Every review I've seen of it comes from photographers, not actual people in need of rain gear


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 23, 2016)

At the risk of upsetting an uneasy truce, if the point was the heavy rain why is there no backlight to illuminate it?

Not being critical, just asking a genuine question.............


----------



## Pookie (Mar 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> At the risk of upsetting an uneasy truce, if the point was the heavy rain why is there no backlight to illuminate it?
> 
> Not being critical, just asking a genuine question.............



This was not a "rain" shoot per se. The client wanted wintery looks for a clothing catalogue; sweaters, jeans, tops. We dealt with what we had as the MUAH and crew was there & ready. We were supposed to shoot on the beach and work on lifestyle images for the clients website but the planned site was a no-go. I had scouted this bus stop weeks before so I knew we could at least get a few shots before calling it a day. The umbrella is just part of my personal props I bring to every site JIC. Lemonade from lemons... We are rescheduled for a do-over in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JennyGW (Mar 24, 2016)

A Little Madness


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful American ladies 220 years ago before independent day. Yes at old historic Williamsburg, VA.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow! Those are pretty neat images Surapon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Wow! Those are pretty neat images Surapon! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. RustyTheGeek.
I try to use The Free- Add on program from Google NIX, , Silver EFEX-PRO -2 with my PS 5.5
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's my latest self portrait:



Self Portrait by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Apr 26, 2016)

Here's a portrait of my youngest daughter:



Andi by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 26, 2016)

Very nice Ron, I see the resemblance!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 26, 2016)

Yorgasor,
Very nice picture, great pose!
Beautiful young lady, too. Beware! You'll have to get a big stick soon to beat back the boys 8) ;D ;D.
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2016)

Very nice portraits. Well done, Ron.


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2016)

I've been super busy with assignments this last couple of months but recently had two of my favorite models contact me... they decided they wanted us all to work together. We went into the studio this last saturday and got some great images... this one was by far my favorite of Nina. 

5D3 + 24-70 II / Elinchrom's into a pair of Mola Demis.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 2, 2016)

Looks great Pookie! I still want that assistant job! I'll be happy to fetch drinks, change lighting and batteries, rub oil on the models, whatever you need!


----------



## Click (May 2, 2016)

Great portrait. Beautiful girl. 8) Well done, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Great portrait. Beautiful girl. 8) Well done, Pookie.



Thanks Click 8)



RustyTheGeek said:


> Looks great Pookie! I still want that assistant job! I'll be happy to fetch drinks, change lighting and batteries, rub oil on the models, whatever you need!



Any time your'e in the area I'll let you jump the line... sadly though, Nina is something special on set, most are not as fun to work with as she is.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 2, 2016)

Pookie said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Pookie! I still want that assistant job! I'll be happy to fetch drinks, change lighting and batteries, rub oil on the models, whatever you need!
> ...



Sounds like fun! I'll be sure to show up with coffee, donuts and kolaches for the photo crew along with some tasty rice cakes and coconut water for the models. 8)


----------



## Sporgon (May 13, 2016)

Grand daughter's getting bigger ! 5DII + 100/2 @ f/4, 1/125, iso 320.


----------



## Click (May 13, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Grand daughter's getting bigger ! 5DII + 100/2 @ f/4, 1/125, iso 320.



Cute little girl.  Very nice portrait, Sporgon.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 12, 2016)

Normally I never share paid client images but this will be picked up for the newspaper next week so I thought I'd post up the image. Using a 15mm rect. fisheye on a 5D3 here during practice for the 50th anniversary of the Chamber Orchestra here in Palo Alto. Great music and loads of fun... it was hot as hell though and we sweat our a$$ off in here for 4+ hours. This is from rehearsal before the main show. Talk about mixed lighting and absolutely no flash photography whatsoever allowed... challenging to say the least.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jun 12, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Normally I never share paid client images but this will be picked up for the newspaper next week so I thought I'd post up the image. Using a 15mm rect. fisheye on a 5D3 here during practice for the 50th anniversary of the Chamber Orchestra here in Palo Alto. Great music and loads of fun... it was hot as hell though and we sweat our a$$ off in here for 4+ hours. This is from rehearsal before the main show. Talk about mixed lighting and absolutely no flash photography whatsoever allowed... challenging to say the least.



Love it Pookie! This kind of indoor lighting challenge is a pretty common occurrence for me too. This one looks fantastic! Lots of fun! Really neat light, regardless. Thank God for Lightroom is all I can say!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 13, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I never share paid client images but this will be picked up for the newspaper next week so I thought I'd post up the image. Using a 15mm rect. fisheye on a 5D3 here during practice for the 50th anniversary of the Chamber Orchestra here in Palo Alto. Great music and loads of fun... it was hot as hell though and we sweat our a$$ off in here for 4+ hours. This is from rehearsal before the main show. Talk about mixed lighting and absolutely no flash photography whatsoever allowed... challenging to say the least.
> ...



Thanks Rusty... the life of a wedding/event photographer for sure (odd lighting) but this one took the cake. All that blue green and orange stained glass the entire length and both sides of this church just made my heart sink when I entered the building. I usually scout at least a week before but a gig but the client had a venue change literally 2 days before the shoot. It was one of those moments where you just smile and say "Sure, we got this...". then we went out to get the gear and cried in the van for a few minutes ;D


----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

well, I'm not much into portrait photography, but I'd like to share this one - It was captured in thailand and I really like the shot.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2016)

I like it, too! Much
-r



cid said:


> well, I'm not much into portrait photography, but I'd like to share this one - It was captured in thailand and I really like the shot.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2016)

cid said:


> well, I'm not much into portrait photography, but I'd like to share this one - It was captured in thailand and I really like the shot.



Very nice portrait, cid.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jun 13, 2016)

Love the portrait!

If you love that shot, you'd love some of *Nevada Wier's* work here... *http://www.nevadawier.com/*


----------



## Pookie (Jun 13, 2016)

cid said:


> well, I'm not much into portrait photography, but I'd like to share this one - It was captured in thailand and I really like the shot.



Nice one... that glance is priceless.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 14, 2016)

1. A Slow Business Day - San Francisco, CA
2. A Wandering Day in Such a Place - San Francisco, CA


----------



## lion rock (Jun 14, 2016)

2 here.
first: 7DII + 70-200 f/2.8II.
second: 5DII + 24-70 f/2.8II.
-r


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 20, 2016)

Lonely figure on top of WW2 defences for when our German friends weren't so friendly. 

5DII + 100/2


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 20, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Sporgon.



Thanks Click !


Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Grand daughter's getting bigger ! 5DII + 100/2 @ f/4, 1/125, iso 320.
> ...



Thanks for this comment too, though she's actually a little monster !


----------



## npdien (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Borgis86 (Jun 28, 2016)

Canon 5D mark ii With 85mm 1.8


----------



## Superka (Jul 8, 2016)

Soviet Russia architecture interior by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## knkedlaya (Jul 8, 2016)

Home studio shot!


----------



## Besisika (Jul 8, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Home studio shot!


Nice!


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Home studio shot!



Nice portrait. Well done.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 8, 2016)

Agree, very nice.


----------



## bwud (Jul 9, 2016)

Back yard portrait


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 1, 2016)

Candid with the 5DS at ISO 12800(max)
70-200L IS @ f2.8 Cropped about 30%



Alone in the Shadows © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2016)

Keith,
Great!
-r


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Pookie (Aug 2, 2016)

bwud said:


> Back yard portrait



Gorgeous...


----------



## Pookie (Aug 2, 2016)

telemaq76 said:


>



Great pose... cropped a little close on the hand for my taste but a sublime BW.


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 6, 2016)

I saw these two out in public today in Vancouver, BC. They were with their wedding photographers, and had what looked like a huge wedding party. ( I saw 9-10 men all dressed the same, but only 2 woman dressed similar to the men) I was blown away by how gorgeous this couple looked. 

This is a pretty heavy crop from a distance, obviously staying out of the way of both the couple and the photographers, unlike many others. 5d3, 70-200 f2.8Lis


----------



## Pookie (Sep 13, 2016)

Thought I'd drop a portrait or two off here... after years of working with Canon I've gone retro. Shooting film... mainly medium format and Polaroid but a little large format too. Using a Polaroid 600se and a Mamiya RZ67 Pro II lately but picked up a nice M6 with a 50mm Noctilux for 35mm work. Still use the Canon's and a Pentax 645z for client work but many have now seen the film images I do for fun and I'm now getting requests for it. Nice to see clients still like the look of film.

Here are two with the RZ67... self developed and scanned with a V850.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 17, 2016)

Thought I'd add another set... I shot this day with three cameras. A 5D3 (since this is Canon Rumors), a Mamiya RZ67 Pro II ( Ektar 100, Porta 400) and a professional Polaroid 600SE (the Goose) using a medium format back and a modified Belair back for Fujifilm wide Instax instant film... it was a nice way to see all formats in play and compare shooting styles. BTW, the model, Amelia is someone I've shot with many times and seen her go from San Jose Saberkitten to fan ambassador/public relations for the San Francisco 49ers. She is also drop dead gorgeous and has such a positive attitude it's infectious. The film cameras are as old as she is and she's never taken a real film picture until this day 

First off... the 5D3 and a 24-70 II




Next the Mamiya RZ67 Pro II




Then a little fun with instant film and the Polaroid 600SE...


----------



## netmaster4 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Look at Me with Nicolette*

*+++ LOOK AT ME WITH NICOLETTE +++*

The beauty Nicolette is one of our resident models, which works with us many years together to create some amazing images. more on our blog


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2016)

A different kind of model, with a different kind of makeup, a young Masai warrior from Tarangire in Tanzania.

5DSR with 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x, not your regular portrait setup


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice portrait, Eldar.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Sporgon (Dec 5, 2016)

Happy Urchin

M3 + Takumar 55/1.8 @ f2


----------



## geekpower (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Viggo (Dec 11, 2016)

Here's a shot from yesterday. A IKEA drop down curtain and a table fan behind and low. B1 in Beauty Dish camera right. 1dx+35 L II.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 16, 2016)

Waiting for transit flight in Munich airport. Christmas market happening just outside of the airport.
-r


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 16, 2016)

A couple of my wife


----------



## Besisika (Dec 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A different kind of model, with a different kind of makeup, a young Masai warrior from Tarangire in Tanzania.
> 
> 5DSR with 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x, not your regular portrait setup


But my regular neighbor (at least back in the day).
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 23, 2016)

Canon 5dIII and 85mm1.2


----------



## lion rock (Dec 23, 2016)

From my traveling:
Picture 1: in Hong Kong. Local neighbourhood meat market.
Picture 2: in Hong Kong. A small festival.
-r


----------



## Offline (Jan 30, 2017)

It's all a matter of timing: Here are two shots of the same woman: Katie - unposed and Katie working with me


----------



## Pookie (Feb 14, 2017)

Santa Cruz, Ca....


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Santa Cruz, Ca....




Very nice portraits, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Cruz, Ca....
> ...



Thanks Click...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 14, 2017)

A street portrait- the girls where a bonus



STOP!- In The Name of Love! © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 14, 2017)

Last shot after a couple hours of shooting



CCA Pin-Up models 8826 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jopa (Mar 8, 2017)

Very nice portraits folks! Very different but all fun to see.

While this one maybe not my best portrait, but I still want to share it. Taken accidentally with my 600/4 + 1.4TC. I know, not the best/conventional focal length, but still  Natural light.





It's also interesting to see how the perspective changes, this one is a 50mm headshot:


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Very nice portraits folks! Very different but all fun to see.
> 
> While this one maybe not my best portrait, but I still want to share it. Taken accidentally with my 600/4 + 1.4TC. I know, not the best/conventional focal length, but still  Natural light.
> It's also interesting to see how the perspective changes, this one is a 50mm headshot:



So cute, good captures Jopa


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> So cute, good captures Jopa



+1 

Well done, Jopa.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 18, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice portraits folks! Very different but all fun to see.
> ...





Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > So cute, good captures Jopa
> ...



Thank you guys!!!


----------



## lion rock (Mar 18, 2017)

Jopa,
Great shots, accidentally or not!
The young ladies are sure cute!
-r


----------



## Viggo (Mar 21, 2017)

Couple of recent portraits


----------



## lion rock (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice photos, Viggo.
-r



Viggo said:


> Couple of recent portraits


----------



## knkedlaya (Mar 21, 2017)

Brother & sister...


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Couple of recent portraits




Very nice portraits, Viggo.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks a lot Lion rock and Click ;D

I bought myself a Wacom to edit, and after 6 portraits, I can't imagine how I survived without it!


----------



## PKinDenmark (Mar 21, 2017)

From a shoot at 'The Red Square' in Copenhagen March 2017.

My intent was to create a small series of 'Living people on a red background'.
The location supports this as a lot of the street environment is painted red.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 29, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Couple of recent portraits


Good captures Viggo. GREAT lens too 


This is my youngest, 9months, he just started to craw


----------



## Viggo (Mar 29, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of recent portraits
> ...



Thanks Dylan! 

They grow so fast don't they? Love those catchlights in your shot


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Yes, they do


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Love to capture moment likes this


----------



## lion rock (Mar 30, 2017)

Dylan,
Nice!
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nice picture, Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 31, 2017)

lion rock and Click, Thank you both


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Kick back afternoon


Afternoon, toys, by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Mar 31, 2017)

Very nice!
Young children are great to photograph, no posing, truly in their natural emotion.
The photos didn't come on CR. I realize there are photos attached only when I tried to reply with quotation.
-r



Dylan777 said:


> Kick back afternoon


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Very nice!
> Young children are great to photograph, no posing, truly in their natural emotion.
> The photos didn't come on CR. I realize there are photos attached only when I tried to reply with quotation.
> -r


[/quote]


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm a big kid now ;D


_DSF2484 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## mitchel2002 (Apr 2, 2017)

not a nice pic just a funny one


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2017)

It is a GOOD one!
-r



mitchel2002 said:


> not a nice pic just a funny one


----------



## Pookie (Apr 2, 2017)

Rarely post images of my children but since Dylan contributed a few I thought I'd get in on the action. This is my 4.5 year old on his first runs down the mountain in Tahoe. He didn't fall once and really took to it. Snowboarding is big in my family and this was a great start to my son's boarding career ;D


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice portraits, Pookie. I especially like the second one.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 2, 2017)

I usually don’t put up my picts of family - but since these are already on Facebook …….

6D and 70-200mm


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2017)

Adorable!
Photos are nice, too.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2017)

lion rock said:


> It is a GOOD one!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciated Lion Rock


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice portraits, Pookie. I especially like the second one.



+1, I like the 1st photo Pookies. So much memories to capture


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2017)

I love my little brother 


_DSC6791 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Apr 9, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> I love my little brother
> 
> 
> _DSC6791 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr



Lovely shot Dylan.This is really what it's all about... recording those little moments in our families lives. 

One more of my kids and that's it I promise  This is my youngest Ryder... my little monkey man!!!


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2017)

I really like this portrait.  Well done, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 9, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like this portrait.  Well done, Pookie.



Thanks Click...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 9, 2017)

"the Blacksmith"



Columbia the Blacksmith 0494 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2017)

Great portrait. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Great portrait. Well done, Keith.



Thanks Click  The little M5 is pulling it's weight.


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 9, 2017)

My laughing cousin


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 9, 2017)

Gee & Meg.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 17, 2017)

Bit of Easter weekend fun. My eldest daughter with her youngest son. 5D + Takumar 1.8/55 @ (about) f/4, 580 flash.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 17, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Bit of Easter weekend fun. My eldest daughter with her youngest son. 5D + Takumar 1.8/55 @ (about) f/4, 580 flash.


Hmmm ... Must be some good genes in there


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 17, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of Easter weekend fun. My eldest daughter with her youngest son. 5D + Takumar 1.8/55 @ (about) f/4, 580 flash.
> ...



;D ;D


----------



## notapro (Apr 28, 2017)

A head shot in low-key.


----------



## notapro (Apr 28, 2017)

candyman said:


> notapro said:
> 
> 
> > A head shot in low-key.
> ...



Thank you for your kind comment. I like your portrait as well, particularly your subject's expression and eye contact.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2017)

notapro said:


> A head shot in low-key.



Very nice portrait. Well done, notapro.


----------



## hne (Apr 28, 2017)

Not that I can compete with the works of LostArk, Harry Muff, Pookie, Eldar or Viggo (just to name a few of my faves from this thread) but I still feel this one fits well with the theme:





Light: 2'x2' softbox for key at f/6.3, feathered past face, bottom edge at roughly mouth height to get softer roll off and some light under cap. 1'x5' strip box for rim at f/5.6. Speedlight with omnibounce for background at f/6.3.


----------



## DJH (Apr 28, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Bit of Easter weekend fun. My eldest daughter with her youngest son. 5D + Takumar 1.8/55 @ (about) f/4, 580 flash.



Nice portrait. Some nice colours too.


----------



## DJH (Apr 28, 2017)

notapro said:


> A head shot in low-key.



Excellent portrait.


----------



## notapro (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks, Click and DJH for your comments on my photo


----------



## Pookie (Apr 29, 2017)

hne said:


> Not that I can compete with the works of LostArk, Harry Muff, Pookie, Eldar or Viggo (just to name a few of my faves from this thread) but I still feel this one fits well with the theme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diggin the vibe here hne...

One more from my Grog Shop shoot...


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2017)

hne said:


> Not that I can compete with the works of LostArk, Harry Muff, Pookie, Eldar or Viggo (just to name a few of my faves from this thread) but I still feel this one fits well with the theme:
> 
> 
> Light: 2'x2' softbox for key at f/6.3, feathered past face, bottom edge at roughly mouth height to get softer roll off and some light under cap. 1'x5' strip box for rim at f/5.6. Speedlight with omnibounce for background at f/6.3.



Superb shot, great light control. Love how you include the softbox on the glasses, gives the right structural feel. Also nice job on keeping the nose shadow while still getting light under the hat.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2017)

Another 2 minute portrait of my daughter. She had such nice curls today, so I put up my IKEA curtain, drop the lamp and it literally took two minutes from when I started to hang the curtain until we were done. Because if I'm any slower, she won't allow any shots, lol


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2017)

Beautiful little girl. Very nice portrait, Viggo.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice Viggo, think I can see the Profoto Beauty dish in her eyes 

Here´s my wife, ready for a relaxing afternoon after a good day of skiing.

Hasselblad H6D, 120mm f4 Macro II


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks Click and Eldar!

Yes, it's the Softlighter White, I have considered buying the see through deflector to get rid of the dark center, but it crisps up the light as well, and I really don't want that. I have tried cloning it away, but not very good at it, so I just leave it


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 29, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Thanks Click and Eldar!
> 
> Yes, it's the Softlighter White, I have considered buying the see through deflector to get rid of the dark center, but it crisps up the light as well, and I really don't want that. I have tried cloning it away, but not very good at it, so I just leave it



You will always have difficulty cloning a spherical object, the eyeball, far better to do a masked curves adjustment. Doing this maintains the shape and the detail of the eyelashes in the reflection too.

In some situations the shower cap does a reasonable job of reducing the center dark spot without making the light edgier/crisper.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## hne (Apr 29, 2017)

Viggo said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I can compete with the works of LostArk, Harry Muff, Pookie, Eldar or Viggo (just to name a few of my faves from this thread) but I still feel this one fits well with the theme:
> ...



Thank you! It is really valuable to hear what others see as good (or improvable) parts of your creative works.

Regarding your child portrait, I must say that I would consider getting a shot like that a winner one.

I really like the way you used the directionality of light to show the shape of those cheeks. What I personally would try to improve is the shadow side being rather dark. The background is mostly black and it looks like your setup might be hand-held which might make it a quick option to use a nearby white/bright wall/door for fill reflector and getting your dark background by just using inverse square law. Might require mighty black-out curtains for that kind of DOF, though...

On a slightly related topic: I've convinced my children there's a fun make-believe theme called "photographer", which incorporates setting up 2-3 light stands, camera on a tripod and a backdrop, then taking turns doing silly faces, pushing shutter button, lots of flashing lights and generally having a laugh. Then it's time to pack down. Ususally I end up with a few surprisingly usable pictures. I also get help (dis)assembling softboxes and keeping track of power cords. Probably works best with children around 3-5 yo, though.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2017)

hne said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...



Agreed with the rather dark shadowside. This was just reeeaally quick shot. For the more planned ones I go outside and use the sun as edge light quite often. I have a stripbox with grid, and the speedlite speedring for Profoto, I only lack the actual speedlite   I most often use the gray curtain, not the black one that helps the shadowside. The colors pop more with the darker background.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2017)

I did a different edit,the raw file had much brighter shadow side than my previous edit.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 30, 2017)

one here!


----------



## Pookie (May 1, 2017)

Amelia - Santa Cruz, Ca.
Canon EOS 5D Mark III w/ 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM


----------



## Sporgon (May 1, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Nice Viggo, think I can see the Profoto Beauty dish in her eyes
> 
> Here´s my wife, ready for a relaxing afternoon after a good day of skiing.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D, 120mm f4 Macro II



That image has excellent resolution and sharpness, and you wife stands up to that degree of resolution very well. However I have found without exception that any woman I photograph over the age of about eighteen demands that the images are softened ! Indeed as the ladies get older it is demanded that I produce the "Star-Trek female close-up shot" degree of softness ! (Apologies if you've never seen Star-Trek, the original series  )


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Viggo, think I can see the Profoto Beauty dish in her eyes
> ...


Yes Miles, I believe you are right. My wife is an exception. She knows what she looks like and accepts that ... and so do I  

The H6D 100c´s resolution is simply crazy and it reveals every single imperfection there is. However, I really enjoy working with that resolution, combined with 16 bit colour depth and 15 stops of DR. It is far behind the likes of Canon when it comes to AF and any form of speed. So I believe the only use I will give it is (very) slow photography, preferably on a tripod, even though it is surprisingly simple to hand hold.

And yes, I am old enough to have seen the original Star-Trek


----------



## Pookie (May 1, 2017)

One more... 27 and no star trek treatment necessary.


----------



## Sporgon (May 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> One more... 27 and no star trek treatment necessary.



She looks bl**dy freezing ! I'd have used a stocking over the lens just to get rid of the goose bumps


----------



## Pookie (May 1, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > One more... 27 and no star trek treatment necessary.
> ...



California... 90 degree weather. That goose bump is a nipple, you might need glasses


----------



## privatebydesign (May 1, 2017)

At the risk of getting yet another ban, Sporgon lives in the UK so he is well versed in the difference between goosebumps and nipples.

I think he was referring to these areas. Which do look like goosebumps but I suspect aren't. They are probably just a result of the B&W processing, I find that can happen if you do a B&W conversion of a color image you have previously given a 'film like' or cross process manipulation to.


----------



## Pookie (May 1, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> At the risk of getting yet another ban, Sporgon lives in the UK so he is well versed in the difference between goosebumps and nipples.
> 
> I think he was referring to these areas. Which do look like goosebumps but I suspect aren't. They are probably just a result of the B&W processing, I find that can happen if you do a B&W conversion of a color image you have previously given a 'film like' or cross process manipulation to.



Yea, 90 degree temps... actually too hot and this was scrimmed. I actually loathe plastic "correction" of natural skin aka the "star trek" look.Just a note for future reference, don't reproduce my images in any form without my consent in the future. That I will complain about with the admin of this site.

BTW, who got banned?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 2, 2017)

Beautiful model Nicole © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 2, 2017)

Biker Babes at Renegade Classics 14 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 2, 2017)

Biker Babes at Renegade Classics 13 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 2, 2017)

Lovely girls. Very nice portraits, Keith.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 2, 2017)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was referring to these areas. Which do look like goosebumps but I suspect aren't. They are probably just a result of the B&W processing, I find that can happen if you do a B&W conversion of a color image you have previously given a 'film like' or cross process manipulation to.
> ...



Complain all you like, my use very specifically falls under the fair use doctrine. I used a small portion of your unmarked image for critique and educational purposes, that falls 100% under the fair use rules. I did not infringe on your copyright and you need to read up on the actual rules.


https://www.copyright.gov/fair-use/more-info.html


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I asked you kindly not to reproduce my images or are you so rude as to continue to do it without permission. I do know the answer already... being a coward that can't post portraits of their own here to use for "educational purposes" as an example... it make perfect sense.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 2, 2017)

Pookie said:


> I asked you kindly not to reproduce my images or are you so rude as to continue to do it without permission. I do know the answer already... being a coward that can't post portraits of their own here to use for "educational purposes" as an example... it make perfect sense.



My point was it doesn't matter if you don't like it or not anybody can legitimately, ethically and legally, do it, if you don't like that then you'd be better advised to just not post those images.

Besides, I did not reproduce your image, I cropped a small section to illustrate a specific point being made about that one image, leading to my next point. Posting one of my own images really wouldn't have added to the answer so I'm not quite sure how that makes me a _"coward"_. :


----------



## Pookie (May 3, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you kindly not to reproduce my images or are you so rude as to continue to do it without permission. I do know the answer already... being a coward that can't post portraits of their own here to use for "educational purposes" as an example... it make perfect sense.
> ...



What I don't like is taking parts of my work, not the whole. Copy and paste the link all you want but when you start to manipulate the image without consent it crosses a line. As a photographer I would hope you would understand this point but my fault is apparently in thinking you are photographer.

I asked you not to reproduce my work without my consent. If you were a person of integrity you would understand the request. A coward in this circumstance is one who can't muster the strength to post their own portraits for fear of exposure, they can only copy others work. Take a look at this thread... where are your posts with your portraits? Can't find any can you. So you come here to copy others work and comment... yet can't find the courage to post yourself. The coward title is supremely fitting. In the photography world, the lowest form are those that take others work and "use" them for their own purpose, whatever they may be. Plain and simple.

Go ahead, copy all you want. We'll just call it for what it truly is... a pathetic, cowardly act.


----------



## Sporgon (May 3, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> At the risk of getting yet another ban, Sporgon lives in the UK so he is well versed in the difference between goosebumps and nipples.
> 
> I think he was referring to these areas. Which do look like goosebumps but I suspect aren't. They are probably just a result of the B&W processing, I find that can happen if you do a B&W conversion of a color image you have previously given a 'film like' or cross process manipulation to.



You're quite right, and I think the black and white conversion hasn't helped. The image just looks chilly to me, especially with the wind blown hair. I've also found that over use of tonal contrast or 'clarity' can give this effect too, and I see it to a certain extent in the previous colour image of the same model.


----------



## Sporgon (May 3, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Yes Miles, I believe you are right. My wife is an exception. She knows what she looks like and accepts that ... and so do I



Elder, you're a lucky man !


----------



## Eldar (May 10, 2017)

He he, Thanks Sporgon 

This is Mr. Fleischer, my wise, but strict, mentor

1DX, Otus 85/1.4, natural light in from the right, compensated for by a 600 EX-RT and a small softbox.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful portrait, Eldar!


----------



## Click (May 10, 2017)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Beautiful portrait, Eldar!



+1

Well done, Eldar.


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2017)

He does look strict and stern. But a beautiful portrait.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (May 18, 2017)

Just another afternoon with my little guy 


_DSF3474 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (May 22, 2017)

The other side of the fence...horse getting to know granddaughter.

Canon 5DII + EF 2/100 @ f/2.2 1/2500, ISO 160

The EF 100 f/2 is the forgotten lens in the EF line up; "slower" and more expensive than the 1.8/85, not as exotic as the 135L, but it is better than both those lenses at f/2.


----------



## Mikehit (May 22, 2017)

Every time you post a picture with the 200 f2, Sporgon it stops me dead in my tracks. It's obviously a beautiful lens in the hand of someone who knows how to get the best out of it.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> The other side of the fence...horse getting to know granddaughter.



I really like this picture.  Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (May 22, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Every time you post a picture with the 200 f2, Sporgon it stops me dead in my tracks. It's obviously a beautiful lens in the hand of someone who knows how to get the best out of it.



Many thanks Mikehit, but it's a 100 f/2, not 200 f/2 ! Stumping up the cash for an EF 200 f/2 would break my heart !


----------



## Sporgon (May 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > The other side of the fence...horse getting to know granddaughter.
> ...



Many thanks Click !


----------



## Pookie (May 27, 2017)

We've been in Maui for the last month...

Canon 5D4 w/11-24mm




Canon 5D4 w/70-200mm II


----------



## Click (May 27, 2017)

Very nice portraits, Pookie.


----------



## Viggo (May 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice portraits, Pookie.



+1


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice portraits, Pookie.





Viggo said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice portraits, Pookie.
> ...



thanks...


----------



## cresantec (May 29, 2017)

A few favs I took over the years of my nephew. Photogenic and very easy to direct.




_A1A2435 by Christian Cresante, on Flickr




_A1A5531 by Christian Cresante, on Flickr




_A1A5620 by Christian Cresante, on Flickr


----------



## mph (May 31, 2017)

Sigma 85mm.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

mph said:


> Sigma 85mm.



Nice portrait.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## mph (Jun 1, 2017)

Click said:


> mph said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 85mm.
> ...



Thanks!

Here's another.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 22, 2017)

Here in the bay area of California or really anywhere in the southwest of the US anyone can understand the need to play in the sprinklers right about now. It's been a real scorcher. Had the afternoon all to myself with the boys... sprinkler fun ;D

My most important job, dad... then family documentarian... then everything else is really just BS.

5D3 w/ 85 1.2


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Pookie. 
Very nice shots, that looks like fun, and a very profound statement, so true. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Pookie said:


> Here in the bay area of California or really anywhere in the southwest of the US anyone can understand the need to play in the sprinklers right about now. It's been a real scorcher. Had the afternoon all to myself with the boys... sprinkler fun ;D
> 
> My most important job, dad... then family documentarian... then everything else is really just BS.
> 
> 5D3 w/ 85 1.2


----------



## Pookie (Jun 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Pookie.
> Very nice shots, that looks like fun, and a very profound statement, so true.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham...

David


----------



## Pookie (Aug 14, 2017)

Negatives from a Mamiya RZ67 Pro II shoot, "scanned" with a Canon 5D Mark IV w/ 100mm f/2.8 L Macro. 

This has to be one of the worst ways to scan a negative... exceptionally time consuming compared to a scanner that can IR scan and remove dust from the image. Sure you can take a picture in the blink of an eye but then spend anywhere from 5-20 minutes "cleaning" the image. Or you could use a quality scanner that takes about 3-5 minutes depending on negative size and automatically removes these negative defects. 

All of this is dependent on the quality of your scan... if you don't care about the end result then photo-scanning is fast... if you do care though and are looking for clean files, buy a good scanner and have a cup of tea while it works. When done you'll have a clean image and your good to go.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 14, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Negatives from a Mamiya RZ67 Pro II shoot, "scanned" with a Canon 5D Mark IV w/ 100mm f/2.8 L Macro



Those are pretty awesome Pookie 8) I was just listening through "I saw your mommy" and some other ST-goodies the other day


----------



## Pookie (Aug 14, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Negatives from a Mamiya RZ67 Pro II shoot, "scanned" with a Canon 5D Mark IV w/ 100mm f/2.8 L Macro
> ...



Thanks Viggo...


----------



## mtam (Aug 22, 2017)

This was a family portrait session in Boston Commons. The smiles are genuine


----------



## Northstar (Aug 31, 2017)

mph said:


> Sigma 85mm.


 
Beautiful girl and light! Very nice!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 1, 2017)

Just love the original 5D as a portrait camera


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Just love the original 5D as a portrait camera



So cute.  Excellent portrait.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Just love the original 5D as a portrait camera
> ...



Thanks Click ! This is the look you get when your elder sister has taken your favourite electric tricycle off you


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Sep 11, 2017)

Life's a hoot when you're on a scoot


----------



## sedwards (Sep 11, 2017)

my fist ever portrait session
5d mrk3 sigma 85 f1.4 art


_D3_6149 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

1dmrk4 70-200 f2.8LII


_DIV6879 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## knkedlaya (Sep 12, 2017)

Outdoor shots...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 22, 2017)

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 30, 2017)

Life through a waist level viewfinder (Rolleiflex 2.8f)...


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Oct 3, 2017)

was meant to be a casual snap while inside a cafe to show my friend why long lens + window light is good...then she went blue steel on me lol



Maddie by Tony, on Flickr

loving the sigma 135 art tho


----------



## Pookie (Oct 3, 2017)

Rolleiflex 2.8f


----------



## Pookie (Oct 9, 2017)

A quick little shoot with Kindra...

Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
Mamiya-Sekor Z 180mm f/4.5 W
Elinchrom Quadra into 1 m Rotalux Octa 45 right
Kodak Portra 4090
Self-Developed w/ C41 Tetenal


----------



## Jopa (Oct 9, 2017)

Pookie said:


> A quick little shoot with Kindra...
> 
> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
> Mamiya-Sekor Z 180mm f/4.5 W
> ...



WOW! David, this one is SUPER cool. Very impressive.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 9, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > A quick little shoot with Kindra...
> ...



Thanks Oleg


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> was meant to be a casual snap while inside a cafe to show my friend why long lens + window light is good...then she went blue steel on me lol
> 
> loving the sigma 135 art tho



I was just going to say BLUE STEEL when I read your caption!!! Nice but I stick with my 135L...


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice portrait, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice portrait, Pookie.



Thanks Click...

I do love medium format


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Happy New Year to all. 

Portraits are not really my thing but I captured this moment semi candidly, he knew I was taking shots but he was talking to a friend at the time, cropped to remove 2nd person and processed with my limited knowledge of right vs wrong!  
I’d appreciate constructive criticism of the processing please, the pose etc were outside my control and the crop is as big as I could make it, his friends hand on a post dictated the right hand edge (had to leave a bit of the hand to make some space) and it was only during processing that it occurred to make it a portrait shot rather than just the family style documentary shot it started as. 
Should I have taken some headroom to get the whole of the hands in? 
Should I have used an unconstrained aspect ratio to retain the hands and headroom? 
Taken at the Goodwood Revival, natural light, no opportunity for big setup and I wasn’t carrying a flash. 



SE0A6168_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2018)

A snapshot of a young artist from Guangzhou, China.


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2018)

"I shoot you, you shoot me!" From Guangzhou, China.
Little sister's new sneakers in the background.


----------



## hne (Feb 12, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Happy New Year to all.
> 
> Portraits are not really my thing but I captured this moment semi candidly, he knew I was taking shots but he was talking to a friend at the time, cropped to remove 2nd person and processed with my limited knowledge of right vs wrong!
> ...



If you crop out the shadow on the jacket, you could get more space to the right of the face. His right shoulder could be cropped right half in two with you ending up with an even more powerful portrait.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi hne. 
Thank you for taking the time to offer guidance, I think I understand your directions, I will give it a try and see if I get it right. 
I’m sure you are correct about it making a stronger portrait, problem is I don’t understand the ”why” it will make it stronger, I guess I might recognise why once I do it, and I guess if I don’t get it then I’m never really going to get portraiture! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Martti. 
A couple of nice shots, I like the shot with the “directors frame” it adds to the conversation between subject and photographer! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## martti (Feb 13, 2018)

@valvebounce
Thanks, Graham.
I was surprised by the ease the Chinese people, old and young, get into contact with foreigners.
No fuss, whatsoever, about cameras or pictures taken. Of course, it could be a polite "no", the choice remains theirs. I will probably go back there. One of the best tourist experiences I have ever had, Guangzhou.


----------



## martti (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: Post your best portrait- Mada*

Another bought smile from Madagascar.
A bit too much Perfectly Clear on this version.


----------



## martti (Feb 13, 2018)

And yet another one. They do not mind having their pcture taken but to get a smile you need to give a coin or a piece of candy.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi hne. 
Hopefully one of these two versions is what you meant. 
I tried one cutting his right shoulder in half and I am not sure if it leaves enough room below his face? So I did it again through his left shoulder! (It came down to not being sure if you meant his right or on screen right!)
Please could you let me know if either of these are what you meant, personally I think the second version is the one that works best and I also think your suggestion worked, either of the new versions seem to have more power to them. 



SE0A6168_DxO_3_raw by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A6168_DxO_2_raw by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2018)

Personally, and I admit my opinion is worth nothing, the portrait falls in an uncomfortable gap between environmental portrait and personal study. 

It isn't wide enough to be an environmental image, something like him leaning on an interesting car or plane, so there is little context to what background we can see. On the other hand it isn't close or intimate enough to be a portrait of the person, and he is hiding behind those glasses anyway.

For the environmental type image I'd use something in the 24-35mm focal range and stand back, for the personal study type image I'd use the 100 macro or the 70-200 f2.8 or anything 85mm and over, and crop in much closer.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 15, 2018)

I've been taking pictures of the crocuses in front of my house using the 100mm macro lens. I went out this afternoon to take shots of what will likely be the last blooms. I also got a nice shot of the hyacinths coming up.

My next door neighbor was out washing her car, and I talked with her a bit. It turns out she had taken a photography course in college, and she was asking me questions about the camera and the lens. She knew what a macro lens is. I told her that it also is a sharp small telephoto lens and is in the range to make good portraits. I took a nice picture of her to illustrate, but I like better the shot with her holding one of her cats:


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi PBD. 
Thanks for your tuppence, I save them up and when all are added together the value of the advice increases almost exponentially! 
I don’t think he was hiding behind the glasses, so much as protecting his eyesight! I’m sure you are aware that Goodwood motor circuit is on an airfield and the wind whistles accross there plus the sun was low and for a change bright enough to hurt and he is to a great extent facing in to it. 8) That said I accept the point and if possible I prefer shots without sun glasses. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Personally, and I admit my opinion is worth nothing, the portrait falls in an uncomfortable gap between environmental portrait and personal study.
> 
> It isn't wide enough to be an environmental image, something like him leaning on an interesting car or plane, so there is little context to what background we can see. On the other hand it isn't close or intimate enough to be a portrait of the person, and he is hiding behind those glasses anyway.
> 
> For the environmental type image I'd use something in the 24-35mm focal range and stand back, for the personal study type image I'd use the 100 macro or the 70-200 f2.8 or anything 85mm and over, and crop in much closer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Steve. 
It is a nice shot of the cat, but the cat as a subject is fugly scary! 

Cheers, Graham. 



 stevelee said:


> I've been taking pictures of the crocuses in front of my house using the 100mm macro lens. I went out this afternoon to take shots of what will likely be the last blooms. I also got a nice shot of the hyacinths coming up.
> 
> My next door neighbor was out washing her car, and I talked with her a bit. It turns out she had taken a photography course in college, and she was asking me questions about the camera and the lens. She knew what a macro lens is. I told her that it also is a sharp small telephoto lens and is in the range to make good portraits. I took a nice picture of her to illustrate, but I like better the shot with her holding one of her cats:


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 16, 2018)

I used to ride my bike from Bognor to Goodwood in the late '70's early '80's to take pictures of the F1 teams in testing, you could just walk around in those days! 

Used to know John Watson and Derek Bell the two famous drivers from Pagham, which is the posh part of Bognor  I was watching David Purley in his Pitts Special off Bognor beach when he crashed too 

I know Goodwood, and West Sussex very well


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi PBD. 
I have one like that, I used to regularly ride my (push) bike to the shed where they were building Thrust 2 and chat with the crew, I learned so much about the car from those guys, it was an open area by Wootton Creek at Fishbourne by the ferry terminal. They built it with the doors open a lot of the time, now there is nothing interesting happening there but the place has fences and gates and signs warning you away! :

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> I used to ride my bike from Bognor to Goodwood in the late '70's early '80's to take pictures of the F1 teams in testing, you could just walk around in those days!
> 
> Used to know John Watson and Derek Bell the two famous drivers from Pagham, which is the posh part of Bognor  I was watching David Purley in his Pitts Special off Bognor beach when he crashed too
> 
> I know Goodwood, and West Sussex very well


----------



## stevelee (Feb 16, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve.
> It is a nice shot of the cat, but the cat as a subject is fugly scary!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Ricky is actually a nice cat. So is his brother Bobby. (I didn't ask whether they were named for the Will Ferrell character.) I posted this picture to our neighborhood group on Facebook, and Jennifer liked it and said Ricky is talking to me. In person he didn't seem about to attack, even if the picture looks like it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Steve. 
As a cat person I’m sure he is really nice, you just can’t tell that from your shot! 
By the way, do you know the breed, I’m sure with such a distinctive appearance he is not just an ordinary moggy? 
My apologies if it seemed I was being down on the shot, not my intention, ever. 

Cheers, Graham. 



stevelee said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve.
> ...


----------



## martti (Feb 17, 2018)

*Re: Post your best creole belle*

She is a real sweetie, kind and gentle...


----------



## stevelee (Feb 17, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve.
> As a cat person I’m sure he is really nice, you just can’t tell that from your shot!
> By the way, do you know the breed, I’m sure with such a distinctive appearance he is not just an ordinary moggy?
> My apologies if it seemed I was being down on the shot, not my intention, ever.
> ...



No, I didn't take it that way at all. I was just clarifying the difference between how the cat came off in real life vs. how he does in the picture. And that is an interesting thing about photography in that the shot shows what the cat looked like during just one particular 1/320 sec.

(In looking up that info, I also noticed that the 6D2 was shooting at ISO 100. You are all now prompted to gag and go on and on about the terrible DR in the picture.)

An older lady out for a walk started singing the "Siamese Cat Song" when she came up, but I don't think that's the breed. I'll ask Jennifer next time I see her out. Their hair is too short for my taste, but they are nice cats.


----------



## martti (Feb 17, 2018)

That cat is a Devon Rex.
Google it up.
To my taste the PP is oversharpened and there is too much magenta in the color mix.
But I am old and getting softer these days.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 17, 2018)

martti said:


> That cat is a Devon Rex.
> Google it up.
> To my taste the PP is oversharpened and there is too much magenta in the color mix.
> But I am old and getting softer these days.



Interesting about the magenta. In real life Jennifer's face looked more so from sunburn. I may even have dialed it back a bit on her face in ACR.

As shown here, the whiskers definitely look oversharpened. I need to look to see if there are guidelines and suggestions for posting pictures here. I have a PS Action for downsampling for posting on the web, and it has some sharpening built in, and will not be optimal in all cases. For web pages I usually limit the long dimension to 1000 or 1200 pixels. Then when they post here, they show up very large, so sharpening and artifacts are blown up. The original is of course 6240 x 4160 pixels. Then I cropped a bit off the sides and reduced to make the 1200 x 1027 JPEG seen blown up here. The downsampled version is posted at http://www.stevelee.name/images/IMG_0529. Even at that size the whiskers look oversharpened, but nothing else does to me.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2018)

stevelee said:


> As shown here, the whiskers definitely look oversharpened. I need to look to see if there are guidelines and suggestions for posting pictures here. I have a PS Action for downsampling for posting on the web, and it has some sharpening built in, and will not be optimal in all cases. For web pages I usually limit the long dimension to 1000 or 1200 pixels. Then when they post here, they show up very large, so sharpening and artifacts are blown up. The original is of course 6240 x 4160 pixels. Then I cropped a bit off the sides and reduced to make the 1200 x 1027 JPEG seen blown up here.



IMO so many images are spoilt by over zealous sharpening, and it's a problem that seems to be getting worse with the more recent cameras that have such a large native output size. 

Really sharpening is best left until applied to the required output size. Personally I don't applied any sharpening to my images. I only apply, if at all, when the image is used. In fact now with the 5DS I have to actually apply _blur_ to the images when they are being shown at a small output size. This is one of the reasons, for right or wrong, i chose the 5DS over the 5DSR.

This makes if difficult if you don't know the output size that your image is going to be used at. One of the ways to help here is perform your desired ( small hopefully !) sharpening by converting the image to LAB colour and sharpen in the Lightness channel. When downscaled the artefacts from sharpening are somewhat reduced.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 18, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> This makes if difficult if you don't know the output size that your image is going to be used at. One of the ways to help here is perform your desired ( small hopefully !) sharpening by converting the image to LAB colour and sharpen in the Lightness channel. When downscaled the artefacts from sharpening are somewhat reduced.



And my point is that the JPEGs I post are sharpened to look good to me at their output size. And then when I post here, they are shown at much larger sizes. If I knew how to post right-sized files for here, the problem wouldn't come up, or at least we could discuss, and maybe disagree about, the sharpening. Just as you say the downsampling reduces the artifacts, so blowing them up here makes them more noticeable. Already sharp white cat whiskers may be a worst case scenario.

I keep my RAW files at full size and don't do any sharpening on them. ACR will do a default "25" sharpening when you open them, but that doesn't affect the actual file, just the XMP, so even that could be dialed back. If I'm going to print, I'll use a different sharpening routine, usually one based on Bruce Fraser's methods. And of course resolution and output size will guide that, just as it does on my JPEGs.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 19, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > This makes if difficult if you don't know the output size that your image is going to be used at. One of the ways to help here is perform your desired ( small hopefully !) sharpening by converting the image to LAB colour and sharpen in the Lightness channel. When downscaled the artefacts from sharpening are somewhat reduced.
> ...



When I said images spoilt by over sharpening it wasn't a direct reference to yours. Apologies it that's what you thought. 

I think yours rather shows how owners grow to be like their pets


----------



## stevelee (Feb 19, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> When I said images spoilt by over sharpening it wasn't a direct reference to yours. Apologies it that's what you thought.
> 
> I think yours rather shows how owners grow to be like their pets



Well, I do think that picture looks a little over sharpened when blown up to the size this site posts it, especially the whiskers. And I do agree with you that oversharpening is not uncommon, and I don't care for the look.

Where I do disagree with you is in using LAB conversion, though I used to do that. It might not be an exact equivalent, but just choosing "Luminosity" in Fade mode works for me and doesn't risk whatever might happen in the conversion back and forth. I've not run tests myself, but writers whom I respect say that they have done tests that suggest some loss of color information.

On occasion I will sharpen, and then choose "Darken" in the Fade dialogue box. I have no theoretical basis or advice from experts for doing that. It is just that sometimes it looks good to me as a subtle effect.


----------

